# Aufhören nach 4 Tagen?



## asmolol (15. August 2011)

Hallo,
mit recht grossen erwartungen bin ich an rift rangegangen, und langweile mich jetzt schon mit meinem 21er kleriker - das gameplay ist meiner meinung nach unabwechslungsreich, und das so groß gelobte skillungssystem bietet zwar ein wenig individualität, allerdings spielt zB. beim kleriker jeder melee baum ziemlich gleich. 
Das Spielen mit den anderen Klassen hab ich auch schon ausprobiert, und ich hab sicher stunden an dem online-skillbäumen verbracht.

Zudem kann ich nicht davon ablassen, rift mit wow zu vergleichen, und wenns nicht gerade um die grafik geht, zieht rift in so gut wie allen dingen den kürzeren.

was ich nun gerne wissen würde - 
kriegt das spiel später noch die kurve, und verändert sich gameplaytechnisch, oder kann ich meinen account still auslaufen lassen?


----------



## Skyler93 (15. August 2011)

asmolol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mit recht grossen erwartungen bin ich an rift rangegangen, und langweile mich jetzt schon mit meinem 21er kleriker - das gameplay ist meiner meinung nach unabwechslungsreich, und das so groß gelobte skillungssystem bietet zwar ein wenig individualität, allerdings spielt zB. beim kleriker jeder melee baum ziemlich gleich.
> Das Spielen mit den anderen Klassen hab ich auch schon ausprobiert, und ich hab sicher stunden an dem online-skillbäumen verbracht.
> 
> ...



Habe bei der Beta bis auf 20 gezockt, und fands langweilig -.-
naja ich freu mich auf die antworten von den andern, würde mich interessieren wie das Spiel momentan so ist


----------



## fereman (15. August 2011)

asmolol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mit recht grossen erwartungen bin ich an rift rangegangen, und langweile mich jetzt schon mit meinem 21er kleriker - das gameplay ist meiner meinung nach unabwechslungsreich, und das so groß gelobte skillungssystem bietet zwar ein wenig individualität, allerdings spielt zB. beim kleriker jeder melee baum ziemlich gleich.
> Das Spielen mit den anderen Klassen hab ich auch schon ausprobiert, und ich hab sicher stunden an dem online-skillbäumen verbracht.
> 
> ...



was findest du an wow beim leveln abwechslungsreicher und in was genau zieht rift im vergleich zu wow den kuerzeren???


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. August 2011)

fereman schrieb:


> was findest du an wow beim leveln abwechslungsreicher und in was genau zieht rift im vergleich zu wow den kuerzeren???



Zu 1: Vergleiche mal die Cata-Quests mit denen von Rift. Rift ist auf dem Stand von WoW classic - das geht 2011 nicht mehr.
Zu 2: Quests, Content, Rassen und Animationen usw.


----------



## fereman (15. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Zu 1: Vergleiche mal die Cata-Quests mit denen von Rift. Rift ist auf dem Stand von WoW classic - das geht 2011 nicht mehr.
> Zu 2: Quests, Content, Rassen und Animationen usw.



sry ...cata quests...die sind mal genauso muell...ist immer das gleich sammel das toete das.....genauso wie in rift.in cata haste das phasing klar.kann aber genauso hinderlich sein falls du mal mit nem kollegen lvln willst und der nicht in der gleichen phase ist.und du willst mir wohl nicht erzaehlen das die wow animationen toll sind....i loled so hard


----------



## Skyler93 (16. August 2011)

fereman schrieb:


> sry ...cata quests...die sind mal genauso muell...ist immer das gleich sammel das toete das.....genauso wie in rift.in cata haste das phasing klar.kann aber genauso hinderlich sein falls du mal mit nem kollegen lvln willst und der nicht in der gleichen phase ist.und du willst mir wohl nicht erzaehlen das die wow animationen toll sind....i loled so hard



Der unterschied ist nur das WoW versucht mit Geschichte zu inszenieren, und das machen sie nicht wirklich schlecht,
Nur mal ne frage, lest ihr die Quests eig. bischen durch während ihr zockt? 
ABER
Egal jetz, das soll ja nicht der vergleich zwischen WoW oder Rift werden (sonst wirds geclosed wahrscheinlich)


----------



## floppydrive (16. August 2011)

Rift ist sicher nicht auf den Stand von WoW Classic, ich weiß ja nicht was ihr gequestet habt aber alleine alle Geschicht Quest bieten schöne Story, das sie vielleicht anders vermittelt wird als in WoW ist vielleicht eine andere Frage.

Jede Instanz hat eine Geschichte und man kann diese gut verfolgen und damit auch Spaß haben, wenn man natürlich auf Zwischensequenzen hofft wird man da wohl leider enttäuscht da die Story immer nebenher läuft und man sie vielleicht nicht immer 100% mitbekommt das ist sicher ein Punkt der etwas problematisch ist.

Zum Thema Content, RIFT ist erst seit kurzem draußen und hat in der kurzen Zeit mehr Content Patches gebracht als WoW in einem Jahr schafft nur mal so als vergleich und der nächste Patch ist in der Mache, man kann Trion hier sicher nicht vorherwerfen es gebe keinen Content, aktuell bietet Trion den wohl besten Content/Patch/Bugfix Output den es im Bereich MMORPG gibt. Auch muss man bedenken das es das Erstlings Werk von Trion ist.

Rassen sind hier eine persönliche Sache die einem gefallen muss ich persönlich finde meine Lieblingsrasse (Zwerge) in RIFT schöner als in WoW und selbst die weiblichen sind schön designed, gerade das Charakterdesign ist super gestaltet und ich verstehe nicht wie man das mit dem doch "angestaubten" Design von WoW vergleichen kann, ok Worgen und Goblins sind schön geworden aber der Rest hängt hinterher.

Animationen verstehe ich hier auch nicht, das Design ist gut gemacht und sie laufen flüssig und nicht abgehackt oder unpassend es gibt keine Hänger, das einem manche Animation nicht gefallen ist eine andere Sache, ich finde es auch schrecklich wie Zwerge in RIFT Zweihänder halt sieht einfach verboten aus 

In WoW finde ich aktuell so das man extrem viel Solo macht und der Spaß in der Gruppe fehlt, wenn ich dagegen in RIFT einlogge habe ich plötzlich eine Invasion und mein Questgebiet wird überfallen dann muss ich mich erstmal darum kümmern alles frei zu kriegen, es bilden sich mal fix 4 Raids die alles platt kloppen und das Gebiet befreien, in WoW hatte ich oft das Gefühl das man einfach aneinander vorbei gelevelt hat, in RIFT wirst du fasst dazu genötigt in der Gruppe was zu machen was mir sehr gefällt.

Mit den Skillbäumen und der Individualität komme ich nicht so ganz mit, alleine mein Krieger hat 4 unterschiedliche Tankseelen die genau auf mich abgestimmt sind, von AOE über Armor bis hin zu Magic Resist, ich fand es immer schade in WoW genau zu meiner Skillung gezwungen zu werden, gerade wenn ich raiden wollte als Krieger musste ich mit Furor spielen da andere Skillungen nicht sinnvoll waren, in RIFT kann ich mich mit bis zu 6 unterschiedlichen Skillungen als DD begnügen und mir aussuchen welche mir ab besten gefällt. Ich verstehe das RIFT einen etwas erschlägt mit den ganzen Seelen da man doch schnell überfordert ist von der Masse, aber wenn man sich etwas damit beschäftigt merkt man doch wieviel Spaß man mit dem rumprobieren haben kann.

Nochmal an den TE gerichtet, der 20er Bereich ist für viele Klassen ein Knackpunkt (in meinen Augen) der Krieger hat ab 25 z.b. bei mir im Spaß erst angezogen und der Kleriker hatte mir erst nach mehrmaligen umskillen Spaß gemacht da ich vorher auch auf Mellee gegangen bin und mir damit nicht viel freude bereitet hat. Die ganze Vielfalt der Skillungen ist erst mit 50 verfügbar da man dort die Möglichkeit hat sich auszuprobieren welches Talent man den gern hätte und ob man nen Deep Tree (51 Punkte) oder eine etwas verteilen Tree nimmt.

Abschließend würde ich sagen spiel was du willst, ich kenne einige die RIFT angefangen haben und wieder zu WoW sind und das kann man auch verstehen, ich persönlich habe in RIFT eine neue "Heimat" gefunden wo ich wieder so ein Spielgefühl erlebe wie in WoW Vanilla und das habe ich seit langem gesucht.


----------



## BalianTorres (16. August 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> aktuell bietet Trion den wohl besten Content den es im Bereich MMORPG gibt.


Stimme dir zum größten Teil zu, aber als ich diese Aussage gelesen hab, musste ich doch ein wenig schmunzeln.


----------



## Anvy (16. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Zu 1: Vergleiche mal die Cata-Quests mit denen von Rift. Rift ist auf dem Stand von WoW classic - das geht 2011 nicht mehr.
> Zu 2: Quests, Content, Rassen und Animationen usw.



Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist vllt. auf dem Stand von WoW-Classic (was ich sehr positiv finde^^), aber mehr auch nicht. Das Questens an sich ist genau gleich, wie in WoW (ob Cata oder BC). Aber es gibt nebenbei noch RIFTS, etc., also muss man sich nicht nur mit Quests durchquälen. (Ich persönlich hasse pures questen, aber dauernd Inis zu gehen ist auch bäh, also habe ich in WoW leveln gehasst. ) Wie schon geschrieben wurde: man levelt alleine. Kenn ich aus anderen spielen nicht. Habe davor Guild Wars gespielt und eine menge Leute nur durch das Durchspielen (gab ja nicht wirklich zu leveln^^) kennen gelernt. Glaube in WoW gerade mal 3 Leute, weil ich alles alleine machen konnte. (Raiden war noch nie mein Fall, weil es einfach zu lange dauert^^)

Ich war bissher die erste Instanz und das Design ist einfach hammer. Wenn ich so an Flammenschlund denke.... Auch ist die Instanz nicht so einfach gewesen. In WoW wird man förmlich durchgezogen und bekommt alles hinterhergeschmissen. Als ich angefangen habe, war es noch nicht so, aber mit den Monaten wurde es immer extremer. Auch die Community wurde mehr und mehr zum kotzen. "Movement? Brauche ich nicht, haben  doch einen Heiler, der ersetzt das schon." Nach dem Motto haben so viele Leute gespielt. Für mich als Casual war das nichts.

Zudem bedenke, wie alt RIFT ist. Dafür bietet es aus meiner Sicht schon mehr als WoW (alleine beim Questen). Für etliche Dinge brauchst du z.B. keine AddOns, was nun einmal Leistung gefressen hat. Bei mir läuft RIFT auch flüssiger. Teils brauchte in WoW der Ladebildschirm über 1 Minute.

Es gibt etliche Dinge, die sehr Positiv sind, z.b:
- kein dauerendes "Ich kann das nicht angreifen"
- lebhafte Welt (man hört auch mal das neben einem NPCs stehen . Wegen WoW dachte ich immer ich würde angegriffen werden. XD)
- kein minutenlanges rumfliegen, einfach bequem porten
- kein wochenlanges warten auf einen Hotfix.

Das sind vllt. nur Kleinigkeiten, aber für mich sind sie entscheidend.

Was ich finde ist RIFT nichts für Leute, die es am einfachsten, wie möglich möchten. Das war WoW zum Schluß nämlich nur noch. Was mich zudem geärgert hat, war der schlechte Support und die dauerhaften Bugs um die sich auch nie gekümmert wurde.


----------



## Keupi (16. August 2011)

Rift ist ein gutes Spiel. Es gibt ganz wenig das man Trion vorwerfen kann, sie haben wundervolle Grafik, ein dolles Klassen/Seelensystem. Die Questen sind an WoW-Classic angelehnt, was ich durchaus positiv empfinde und die UI ist meiner Meinung nach auch sehr gut gelöst. Viele Sachen, wie z.B. die Map zähle ich zu den besten Lösungen in MMORPGs, genauso wie der Combattext. Die Geschichte ist Geschmackssache, aber letztendlich ist es bei fast allen Fantasygeschichten mit zwei Fraktionen, welche sich bekämpfen, recht ähnlich, so dass man nicht meinen sollte alles in WoW wäre Gold und anderswo Kupfer. Das Dungeon- und Gruppensystem funktioniert auch top, es gibt schnelle interessante und auch taktische Kämpfe, was will man mehr ?

Was Rift besser machen könnte, ja da ist es in erster Sicht Quantität. Sprich mehr und größere Hauptstädte, mehr Rassen. Mehr Startgebiete, mehrere alternative Gebiete zum Leveln. Wenn man nun noch die gute Betreuung und den guten Contentnachschub betrachtet, so ist Rift auf jeden Fall eines der sehr guten MMORPGs.

...schade finden tue ich nur, dass sehr viele Spieler dem Spiel gar keine Chance geben und ein Anfangslevelgebiet mit dem Highendcontent z.B. von WoW vergleichen. Das ist nicht fair und wird Rift in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht gerecht.


----------



## Malacia (16. August 2011)

Also ich wäre mit einer RvR Zone/Insel sehr glücklich.Wie bei War ne Festung drauf,Belagerungswaffen -Rammbock-.....Hauptstadt Raiden  
Ja da wäre ich halt echt mega zufrieden...


----------



## Xiin (16. August 2011)

Geschmackssache ich bin 25 und hab ne Menge Spaß, WoW hingegen reizt mich nichtmehr (ausser als Wirtschaftssimulation^^)
/e: Hör auf, sich in einem Spiel (das Spaß machen soll) Stundenlang durchzuquälen um dann eventuell Spaß zu haben lohnt sich einfach nicht.


----------



## Mayestic (16. August 2011)

Malacia schrieb:


> Also ich wäre mit einer RvR Zone/Insel sehr glücklich.Wie bei War ne Festung drauf,Belagerungswaffen -Rammbock-.....Hauptstadt Raiden
> Ja da wäre ich halt echt mega zufrieden...



PvP ist leider nicht unbedingt das Steckenpferd von Rift bzw Trion. Sie machen zwar immer mal wieder was aber letztendlich isses nur geganke oder Punkte farmen.
Ich habe nach zwei Level 50ern aufm PvE Server mal gemeint etwas Spaß aufm PvP Server zu haben und dort natürlich nen Schurken hochgezogen. 
Bis Level 50 habe ich nicht viel länger gebraucht als aufm PvE Server. Das PvP lief letztendlich immer drauf hinaus das es ein geganke wurde. 
Da farmt man friedlich im Ödland und wird von nem 20 Mann Raid in den Boden gerubbelt. 1 Mal, 2 Mal, 10 Mal. Yeah PVP-feeling pur. Nur ausloggen hilft oder woanders questen. 
Es gibt im OpenPvP keine fairness, Rot = tot. Egal ob gleiches Level oder 49 Level unter mir. Feind ist Feind. Egal ob du alleine bist und die anderen mit nem Raid vor dir stehn. Rot = tot. 
Nicht immer aber meistens. 
Hauptstadt raiden wäre sicher nett aber angesichts der Tatsache das die meisten Server unausgeglichen sind würde eine Seite wohl meistens ohne Hauptstadt dastehen, iwann gefrustet den Server verlassen und dann kannste deine Hauptstadtraids nur noch gegen die NPCs spielen. Sicher auch reizloses Punkte farmen. 


Also eins vorneweg gesagt. Ich spiele selber auch kein Rift mehr weils für mich grob gesehn auch nicht mehr bietet als WoW aber das aktuelle Rift mit WoW classic vergleichen ? 
Naja eher nicht. Vielleicht EU classic aber sicher nicht US classic. Schon vergessen das die Amis ca 6 Monate vor uns spielen durften ? 
Die ersten 6 Monate WoW classic gab es sogesehn nur für Amis oder andere Nationen die auf den Amiservern spielten.
Das waren 6 Monate ohne Raidinstanz. MC kam nämlich erst zu EU release hinzu. 
Klar dauerte es damals um einiges länger seinen gimp zu leveln aber wer in den Staaten nicht auf twinken stand hatte 3 von 6 Monaten rein garnix zu tun ausser rumzugammeln und sich im Forum zu fetzen ^^


An den Herrn TE,

nein, im Grunde genommen ändert sich am gameplay nichts mehr. Du hast als Kleriker zwar eine sehr vielseitige Klasse gewählt aber wenn dir keine der Seelenkombinationen zusagt wars das eben gewesen. 
Als Kleriker kannst du Nahkampf Melee, Fernkampf Caster, Tank, Heiler und Supporter sein. Über den Supportteil streiten sich aber viele immer wieder gerne. 
Instanzen sind in Rift leider etwas langweilig weil sie keinen wirklichen Schwierigkeitsgrad haben. Unter 48 schonmal garnicht und darüber stirbt man nur wenn man die Taktik nicht kennt oder ein extremer Movementkrüppel ist. 
Ab 50 wirds mit T1 Instanzen auch nicht besser und T2 nur bedingt aber nach ein paarmal T2 sind auch die alle uninteressant. 

Was man nicht vergessen darf. Es ist zwar alles neu und die ersten Risse oder Rissevents sind bombastisch aber wie das eben so ist wird es iwann reizärmer bzw Pflicht weil man essenzen mit widerständen farmen muss. 

Auf 50 habe ich auch nichts anderes gemacht wie in WoW. 
Ich mache meine Dailys bei Ruffraktionen die ich noch nicht auf max habe. 
Ich mache meine Daily Instanz, mein Daily Riss.
Ich farme Rohstoffe um sie zu bunkern, verarbeiten oder handeln.
Ich nehme an Rissinvasionen teil weil ich Planarit farme für Köder für Raidrisse.
Einmal in der Woche mache ich meistens meine wöchentliche Handwerkquest um den Handwerksriss iwann mit einem Raid zu machen weil er so mehr Loot bringt. 
(Man kann einen Handwerksriss meistens alleine machen was aber nur einmal Loot gibt)
(Wenn aber viele Spieler sammeln und z.B. 20 Spieler jeweils einen Handwerksriss öffnen bekommt man auch quasi 20-fachen Loot) Es lohnt sich einfach nicht anhand der Mats einen Riss alleine zu machen.
Je nach Gilde nimmt man dann noch 0-7 mal die Woche am Raidcontent teil. Bei mir war die Luft nach Grünschuppe raus denn wenn ich hardcore raiden will kann ich auch in WoW bleiben. 

Achja und PvP habe ich aus Langeweile auch gemacht. Einmal Rang 6 Wadenbeißer also Schurke ^^ und das ist auch langweilig. 
Rang 1 geht locker an einem Tag, Rang 1+2 an einem Wochenende. Für Rang 3 dann nochmal 3-4 Tage mehr. Rang 4 dann 7-8 Tage mehr usw. 
So langsam gehts aber nur wenn man solo spielt mit nem gefühlten 50/50 Gewinn-Verlust-Anteil. Schneller gehts natürlich mit einer organisierten Stammgruppe. 
Leider waren die Wartezeiten für Stammgruppen zu meiner Zeit so extrem hoch das es sich nicht lohnte. Aber da arbeitet Trion ja andauernd dran. 

Unterm Strich ist Rift für mich nix anderes wie WoW, Aion, Warhammer oder sonstwas. Alle bieten ganz klar immer andere Events an aber iwann ist alles Einheitsbrei. 

Rift ist sicherlich bei weitem kein schlechtes Spiel aber nicht für jeden ExWoWler der neue heilige Kral und nicht das Land in dem Milch und Honig fließen. 
Die Community ist meistens noch recht nett, kein Vergleich zu meinem WoW Heimatserver aber man braucht sich in Rift auch nicht wundern wenn man stundenlang niemanden im Chat etwas schreiben sieht. 

Der Spaß in Rift ist aus meiner Sicht ganz klar der Spaß in der Gruppe, mit z.B. netten Stimmen im TS, gemeinsamen Unternehmungen. 
Wenn ich heute Rift anfangen müsste käme ich mir wohl recht einsam vor. 
Das Startgebiet ist ja meistens gut gefüllt so bis Level 20. 
Danach wirds aber zunehmend karger. Kaum Leute im Gebiet. Manche Quests nicht machbar weil man keine Hilfe bekommt. Zumindest nicht oft. 
Rissevents werden im mittleren Levelbereich meistens ignoriert und im Startgebiet sind meistens die Level 50er schneller am Boss als man selber. Zumindest isses bei den Wächtern so weil man 2 Rissevent-Bosse für die epische Questreihe braucht.
Das kann frustrieren wenn man immer nur hinterher hinkt und keine Belohnungen bekommt aber dank der Invasion auch kaum zum questen kommt. 
So ab Level 40 wirds mit den Gebieten wieder besser. Rege Teilnahme an Rissinvasionen. Der mittlere Bereich ist für viele Twinks uninteressant. Man levelt einfach zu schnell.
Es lohnt sich nicht diese Quellsteine der Rissevents zu sammeln oder gezielt zu farmen weil die Belohnungen einfach zu schnell nutzlos sind und in Rift reichen Questitems allemal aus zum leveln. 
Deswegen gibts im AH auch meistens nicht viel zu kaufen. Es sei denn jemand skillt grade noch den für dich passenden Beruf und ist knapp bei Kasse. 

Ich finde einfach man braucht ein paar gute Bekanntschaften die einem alles erklären und ab und zu mal helfen. Ob es gleich ne große Gilde sein muss kann ich nicht sagen aber ganz alleine macht Rift auch keinen Spaß. 
Instanzen im lowlevel Bereich sind zwar von den Belohnungen her interessant sie zumindest einmal zu machen aber versteift euch nicht drauf. Manchmal kann man 12 Stunden am Stück in der Warteschleife für ne Instanz sitzen und bekommt keine einzige Einladung. Es fehlt meistens das Interesse und twinks lassen sich fix von nem 50er durchziehn. Gibt zwar kaum Exp aber jeder Loot gehört dem Twink ^^ wer will da schon mit anderen teilen ?

Ab 40 ist im Levelchat auch wieder viel los und man wundert sich evtl wo plötzlich die ganzen Leute herkommen ^^ 

Auf die Frage " Aufhören nach 4 Tagen? " würde ich ja gerne so nen Standartspruch loslassen wie " Werd erstmal 50 dann fängt das Spiel erst an interessant zu werden " aber für jemanden für den Rift nicht unbedingt das erste Online-MMO ist weiß ich nicht wie hilfreich das ist. 80% des Spieleinhalts sind doch in allen Spielen gleich und die restlichen 20% machen den Unterschied. Ob diese 20% jemanden aber dauerhaft fesseln können ist fragwürdig. 

Ich selber bereuhe meine 4 Monate Rift in keinster Weise. Ich habe viel Spaß gehabt und viel Frust erlebt. Vorallem endlich mal wieder nette Menschen kennen gelernt. Ich spiele es zwar nicht mehr aber ich nehme meistens akustisch am Raidleben teil. Ich höre meinen Ex-Gildenmitgliedern beim raiden zu wie sie den aktuellen Content abfarmen usw. Es sind einfach tolle Menschen gewesen aber für mich persönlich ist Rift mittlerweile uninteressant. Ich spiele derzeit garnichts mehr. Weil zurück zu WoW will ich auch nicht. Ich bin tapfer, mache ein paar hardcore Reallife raids, genieße den verregneten Sommer und wenn dann iwann mal GW2 oder SWTOR rauskommen werd ich sie sicher anspielen aber ob sie mich mitreißen werden ist fragwürdig.


----------



## Lancegrim (16. August 2011)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Stimme dir zum größten Teil zu, aber als ich diese Aussage gelesen hab, musste ich doch ein wenig schmunzeln.



Sorry aber wenn du ihn falsch zitierst, und Sachen aus dem Zusammenhang reißt dann is das dein Problem. Seine Aussage lautete:



> aktuell bietet Trion den wohl besten Content/Patch/Bugfix Output den es im Bereich MMORPG gib



Und da hat er verdammt nochmal Recht. Trion hat bisher nahezu jeden Monat einen Content Patch gebracht, es laufen andauernd IG Events, es kommt andauernd was neues dazu. Die Pumpen grade Zeug raus wie ein Maschinengewehr. Und in diesem Tempo hat das noch kein Publisher geschafft. Dafür verdienen sie meine Hochachtung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. August 2011)

Ich will ja jetzt nicht ärgern, aber euch ist auch bewusst, dass ein Großteil des Contents schon vorproduziert war, oder?

Wie war denn die Contentnachlieferung bei AoC, WAR, HdRO?

Bei WoW war es doch am Anfang auch so.

Beispiele:

Release in Europa - 6.12.2004
Content Patch 1 (Maraudon, Gurubashi Arena, Winterfest) - 18.12.2004
Content Patch 2 (Düsterbruch, Weltbosse) - 7.03.2005
Content Patch 3 (Epische Questreihen + PvP Ehrensystem (wenn man das als Content sehen will) - 8.04.2005
Neuer Raid - 12.07.2005 (Ok, der kam erst 8 Monate nach dem Release)

u.s.w.

Die Contentnachlieferung hat erst mit dem ersten Addon etwas an Fahrt verloren und seit daher (leider) immer mehr.

Aber ob das für Trion so gut ist, den Content so schnell zu veröffentlichen, weiß ich jetzt nicht.

Bekommt man als Neueinsteiger den "alten" Content eigentlich jemals zu Gesicht oder gehen die meisten Gilden "nur" in den neuen Content?


----------



## Kafka (16. August 2011)

Ich sage es ja nicht gerne, aber mit den neusten Änderungen, die TRION in Rift reingepackt hat macht es quasi keinen Unterschied mehr was du spielst. RIFT unterscheidet sich von WoW ansich nurnoch durch die Grafik, Story, Risse und Talente, aber spielerisch ist es jetzt quasi identisch. Quests sind gleich langweilig, hauptsächlich Kill und sammelquests, man kann im PvP leveln, Beide haben ein Serverübergreifendes Dungeontool, die Inis in beiden Games haben was für sich. 

Ich war hier einst ein großer Verfechter von RIFT, aber seit es sich so angeglichen hat hab ich meinen ACC auslaufen lassen, denn wenn ich wow spielen will spiele ich wow und nicht RIFT als wow 2.0...


----------



## Firun (16. August 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich sage es ja nicht gerne, aber mit den neusten Änderungen, die TRION in Rift reingepackt hat macht es quasi keinen Unterschied mehr was du spielst. RIFT unterscheidet sich von WoW ansich nurnoch durch die Grafik, Story, Risse und Talente, aber spielerisch ist es jetzt quasi identisch. Quests sind gleich langweilig, hauptsächlich Kill und sammelquests, man kann im PvP leveln, Beide haben ein Serverübergreifendes Dungeontool, die Inis in beiden Games haben was für sich.
> 
> Ich war hier einst ein großer Verfechter von RIFT, aber seit es sich so angeglichen hat hab ich meinen ACC auslaufen lassen, denn wenn ich wow spielen will spiele ich wow und nicht RIFT als wow 2.0...



Hört hört, und das von dir , hätte ich ja jetzt nicht geglaubt das es dich mal so umreist denn du warst ja wirklich ein sehr großer Verfechter


----------



## Kafka (16. August 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Hört hört, und das von dir , hätte ich ja jetzt nicht geglaubt das es dich mal so umreist denn du warst ja wirklich ein sehr großer Verfechter



Naja Gründe hab ich ja aufgeführt, mir passt schlichtweg der Weg nicht den Trion dabei ist einzuschlagen. Hab sogar mit nem Test ACC wieder in wow reingeschaut, aber al sich in Sturmwind bzw OG gesehen hab das man die Stadt von 10-85 quasi nicht verlassen muss, um mit 85 aktuelles gear zu haben wurde es mir auch wieder zu lächerlich (Ehrenpunkte gegen PvE Marken tauschen usw xD)


----------



## Firun (16. August 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Naja Gründe hab ich ja aufgeführt, mir passt schlichtweg der Weg nicht den Trion dabei ist einzuschlagen. Hab sogar mit nem Test ACC wieder in wow reingeschaut, aber al sich in Sturmwind bzw OG gesehen hab das man die Stadt von 10-85 quasi nicht verlassen muss, um mit 85 aktuelles gear zu haben wurde es mir auch wieder zu lächerlich (Ehrenpunkte gegen PvE Marken tauschen usw xD)



Ja ist echt schade , gerade wenn man das so liest jetzt wie von dir z.b. , du hattest ja echt Freude an RIFT und ne Menge Spaß, und dann zu lesen dass es einem nicht mehr gefällt ist halt immer etwas bitter.

In WoW hat mich Lust auch schon seit längeren Verlassen aber das ist ein anderes Kapitel


----------



## Lari (16. August 2011)

Rift macht immer noch Spaß.
Wer seinen Spielspaß daran aufhängt, dass Rift "so wie Spiel x" ist wird eh niemehr eine Alternative finden.
Auch SWToR wird als PvE Spiel "so wie WoW, nur anders...".

Ich glaube es geht hauptsächlich um das cross-shard-LFG-Tool. Mich störts nicht.
Und so viele grundlegende Änderungen gab es eigentlich in letzter Zeit nicht. Neue PvP-Ränge, der neue Raid, eine neue 10er Instanz, cross-shard LFG... aber ansonsten? Nö, war nichts.


----------



## Mayestic (17. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich will ja jetzt nicht ärgern, aber euch ist auch bewusst, dass ein Großteil des Contents schon vorproduziert war, oder?



ja das ist denke ich jedem bewusst. keine spieleschmiede produziert so schnell so heftig neuen content wie trion.
rift war nur leider zu release aber das ist ja allgemein üblich, nicht fertig. der ganze inhalt an raids der grade ins spiel gepumpt wird hätte eigentlich schon bei release drin sein sollen.
rift hat wieviele rissarten ? leben, tod, feuer, wasser, erde und luft ? für jedes dieser, ich nenne es mal fälschlicherweise, elemente gibts eine raidinstanz oder wird es geben. 
das ist es ja auch im moment was mich so an rift stört. was war das letzte event ? wasser ? wogen des wahnsinns meine ich. also haben wir jetzt 

Leben = Grünschuppe 
Tod = Alsbeth
Wasser = Akylios

hinter uns und in den nächsten Wochen folgen dann sicher noch die anderen "Elemente". 
Das stört mich iwie total. Es ist für mich langweilig. Da steht man kaum vor Akylios und schon gibts das nächste nervige Weltevent, wieder neue Phasen, neue blöde Sammelquests die man machen muss um die mehr oder weniger tollen Items kaufen zu können weils die danach nicht mehr geben wird. Dann kommen also noch 3 neue Raidinstanzen hinterher nehm ich einfach mal an. Das bedeutet wieder endloses farmen von Expert- und Raidrissen für die Widerstände. 
Ich weiß nicht wie man daran Spaß haben kann. 

6 mal hintereinander ca ein ganzes Jahr lang jedes Element abfarmen im Akkord. Es ist immer das gleiche nur die Farbe der Risse ändert sich. 

Was solls es macht sicher sehr vielen Spielern wahnsinnig viel Spaß. Euch sei es gegönnt aber für mich ist das eben Langeweile pur. 
Ich sehs ja in meiner Gilde. Die Gilde wird immer größer. Fast jeden Tag gibts Raids die sogar paralel laufen weil es zuviele Raider gibt. Die sind alle total fixiert, paralysiert, gaga ^^.
Ich hör denen im TS immernoch fast täglich zu, bin quasi akustisches Raidmitglied ^^ nur spielen mag ich Rift nicht mehr. 
Die Leute sind alle super nett gewesen und es ist wirklich schade drum aber was soll man machen wenns einem trotzdem lagweilig ist ? 

MfG


----------



## Negev (17. August 2011)

Mayestic schrieb:


> [...]
> rift war nur leider zu release aber das ist ja allgemein üblich, nicht fertig. der ganze inhalt an raids der grade ins spiel gepumpt wird hätte eigentlich schon bei release drin sein sollen.
> rift hat wieviele rissarten ? leben, tod, feuer, wasser, erde und luft ? für jedes dieser, ich nenne es mal fälschlicherweise, elemente gibts eine raidinstanz oder wird es geben.
> [...]also haben wir jetzt
> ...



Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dieses "hineinpumpen" an Content geplant war. In einem BuffedCast kam es so herüber das die Elementar-Raid-Risse eher Content Inhalt für größerer Patches oder gar Addons sind - und ich bin geneigt zuzustimmen! Jedenfalls ich fühlte mich bei so viel Content total überfordert und das besondere geht dabei irgendwie verloren. 
Aber warum macht Trion das? *Und vor allem was kommt nach den Drachen Götter?*

Ich vermute eher Trion versucht, in einer Art Verzweiflungstat, alles was sie an Content haben in das Spiel zu bringen um so die Spielerschaft bei Laune zu halten.


----------



## Mike39 (18. August 2011)

lieber te

wenn dir das game bis 21 keinen spaß gemacht hat dann lass den account auslaufen,denn besser wirds nicht
egal was dir die rift-fanboys sagen wollen,lass es dann lieber sein


----------



## Lari (18. August 2011)

Genau, alle 1 Millionen Spieler sind Fanboys


----------



## Negev (18. August 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Genau, alle 1 Millionen Spieler sind Fanboys


 
Wieso gleich provozieren? Ich freu mich für euch! Obwohl ich schon gern wissen würd woher die 1 Million kommen!

Ich war bei Release dabei und da waren die Server einfach nur VOLL ein Server nach dem anderen wurde dazu geschalteten... aber schon nach einem Monat wurde es merklich leerer! Ich bin von Feenring weg weil da tote Hose war. Und wie ist es heute? Lediglich 2(3?) Server werden als Voll markiert.
Also entweder hatte Rift zu Release weit mehr als 1 Million Spieler oder Rift ist in anderen Ländern derart erfolgreich, dass dieser die Zahlen aus Deutschland ausgleicht.

Und bitte, das soll jetzt kein flame oder bashing sein. Dat is ne ernstgemeinte Frage!


----------



## Mike39 (18. August 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Genau, alle 1 Millionen Spieler sind Fanboys



ha ha ha laß dich net auslachen
es waren mal angeblich 1 million als das game raus kam
unterdessen sind dort wieder soviele abgehauen
also schreib keinen schmarrn
und grad du lari bist der größte fanboy,ob hier oder im offiziellen forum
du versuchst nur alles schön zu reden,nur ernst nimmt dich kaum noch wer


----------



## Micro_Cuts (18. August 2011)

also ich spiele rift.

auf 2 servern auf denen gut was los ist. für meinen 50er gibts gneug zu tun sowie leute und auch bei meinem twink (28) treffe ich ne menge leute.

als DD warte ich momentan nur ~15-20 min auf eine instanz wenn ich nicht nach leuten suche. da kann sich WoW mal was von abschneiden, da wartet man wenn sich nichts geändert hat 30-60 minuten.

klar die Quests sind auf dauer schon etwas langweilig, aber dann gibt es wieder diese beiden tollen epic Quest reihen. Manche klassen brauchen sicher paar änderungen vom gameplay wie z.b. der barde. Aber wer hat schon so eine coole tank klasse wie den Risspirscher oder Heiler wie den Chloromant - kein anderes MMO 

im großen und ganzen ein tolles game. und im vergleich zu WoW steigen bei rift die spielerzahlen


----------



## Anvy (18. August 2011)

Als ob in WoW viel los wäre. XD 
Beim Leveln trifft man mal jemanden (eigentlich nur in Inis), dass hört dann meistens ab BC auch wieder auf.
In den Hauptstädten da ist nur was los und meistens auch nur irgendwelche Kinder, die rumflamen, Goldverkäufer, etc.. 
Selten mal wirklich ein konstruktiver Beitrag.

Aber mal ehrlich, wer holt sich ein Spielt und hört nach 4 Tagen auf? Dafür gibt es doch die Demo und ich finde, da sieht man genug um sich zu entscheiden. ._.


----------



## Troete123 (18. August 2011)

Also ich habe damals in Rift reingeschaut udn dadurch erst einmal gemerkt wie toll WoW doch eigentlich ist. In jedem Spiel gibts QQ, WoW gibt sich wenigstens Mühe mit dem Schere-Stein-Papier Schema, Rift hingegen ist völlig unbalanced, die Startgebiete sind Öde und nehmen einem sofort den Spaß! Man merkt auch das Trion wesentlich weniger in das Spiel investiert als Blizzard! Naja, jedem gefällt das seine, aber das ist halt meine Meinung ;-)!
mfg
Troete


----------



## Xelyna1990 (18. August 2011)

Ob 11 Millionen oder 1ne Millionen? Wenn Interessiert es, ich versteh den ständigen "welches spiel ist besser" vergleich nicht, etwas macht einer Person spaß oder nicht, und das ist einfach geschmacksache, ich find Fifa auch scheiße, Kenn aber ein haufen leute die das spiel lieben. Selbst Warhammer lebt mit nur 1nen einzigen Server, weiß also nicht was die Masse aussagen soll.

Ich kenn auser zu Releas kaum ein spiel wo man Ständig leute trifft, und wenn das so ist nervt es meistens weil sie einen die Monster vor der Nase weg Klauen oder gar bei Questmobs einen schön die adds töten lassen um einen dann das Quest monster zu Klauen, und Gruppen einladungen lehnen sie ab, sehe also auch nicht den vorteil darin das ein Server total überfüllt ist.




Anvy schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, wer holt sich ein Spielt und hört nach 4 Tagen auf? Dafür gibt es doch die Demo und ich finde, da sieht man genug um sich zu entscheiden. ._.



Es gibt nicht für jedes spiel Demos, zu Rift gibts zwar eine, wenns einen aber bis 15 zb spaß macht, und man dann die Vollversion kauft, und merkt, auf 25 ist es doch nicht so toll wie man dachte, dann ist das eben so.

Ich hab es selber so empfunden, wärend ich am anfang begeistert war,Langweilte es mich recht schnell, es bot wenig neues, was nicht schlimm war, aber das Monotone Questen und das Maue PvP haben mir recht schnell den Spaß Zerstört, und dabei fand ich grad die ideen mit den Artefakten recht spannend, Ich Liebe es die Welt von Rollenspielen zu Erkunden und hier werde ich sogar für belohnt ,aber das allein hat mir auch nicht gereicht.

Ich denke aber auch Rift hat eben das Problem das es sich ziehmlich gleich spielt, Klar, es ist irgendwo anders, Aber in den ganzen MMOs die ich in letzter zeit gespielt habe ist Rift doch das MMO das sich am meisten wie WoW anfühlt, Manche wollen mehr vom gleichen, Manche denken der Setting wechsel reicht ihnen und merken, es tut es doch nicht.


----------



## Negev (18. August 2011)

Ich will WoW nicht verteidigen... das liegt mir echt fern.



Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> als DD warte ich momentan nur ~15-20 min auf eine instanz wenn ich nicht nach leuten suche. da kann sich WoW mal was von abschneiden, da wartet man wenn sich nichts geändert hat 30-60 minuten.
> 
> [...]
> 
> im großen und ganzen ein tolles game. und im vergleich zu WoW steigen bei rift die spielerzahlen



In Rift können 3 von 4 Klassen Heilen/Tanken - das ist schon mal ein reißen Vorteil. Der Grund warum ein DD in WoW so lange auf einen Invate für ne Instanz wartet ist einfach weil es sehr wenige Heiler/Tanks gibt. Mit meinem Tank bekomm ich innerhalb Sekunden eine Einladung!

Und ob die Spielerzahlen in Rift steigen zweifle ich ernsthaft an - weil eben diese Aussage meine Beobachtung 100% wiederspricht. Da muss mir schon jemand eine glaubhaftere Quelle vorlegen als irgendwelche "Aussagen" die irgendwann mal gemacht wurden.

Aber ich würds Rift gönnen. Gerade dieses MMO setzt auf volle Server. Ein Grund warum ich Rift den Rücken gekehrt hab war eben das sich niemand (spontan) für Riss-Events fand 



Anvy schrieb:


> Als ob in WoW viel los wäre. XD
> Beim Leveln trifft man mal jemanden (eigentlich nur in Inis), dass hört dann meistens ab BC auch wieder auf.
> In den Hauptstädten da ist nur was los und meistens auch nur irgendwelche Kinder, die rumflamen, Goldverkäufer, etc..
> Selten mal wirklich ein konstruktiver Beitrag.



Das stimmt. Seit die Globalen Charts abgeschafft wurden, werden Spieler sogar in die Hauptstädte gezwungen. Und den Handelchat hats auch nicht geholfen den jetzt sucht man eben hier nach Leuten für Raids... das, dass wiederum Unmut auslöst ist klar... schade drum.

Auch stimmt das man selten andere Spieler in der offenen Welt antrifft. Das Spiel beginnt eben erst mit 85 und viele Ignorieren einfach den Low Content.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (18. August 2011)

Negev schrieb:


> Und ob die Spielerzahlen in Rift steigen zweifle ich ernsthaft an - weil eben diese Aussage meine Beobachtung 100% wiederspricht. Da muss mir schon jemand eine glaubhaftere Quelle vorlegen als irgendwelche "Aussagen" die irgendwann mal gemacht wurden.
> 
> Aber ich würds Rift gönnen. Gerade dieses MMO setzt auf volle Server. Ein Grund warum ich Rift den Rücken gekehrt hab war eben das sich niemand (spontan) für Riss-Events fand



ich kann nur aus meiner erfahrung sprechen. mit meinem low lvl twink und auch mit meinem 50er treffe ich immer wieder neue leute die sich ganz klar als anfänger zu erkennen geben, ob nun in instanzen oder beim questen.

mit meinem 50er mache ich regelm pvp risse mit bis zu 20 leuten genau so wie handwerksrisse mit zig leuten. und das zusammenstellen der gruppen geht super schnell. nebenbei raide ich natürlich


----------



## Mike39 (18. August 2011)

mag ja sein das du immer wieder anfänger triffst,das game ist vielleicht nen halbes jahr raus
aber es hören mindestens genauso viel oder sogar mehr wieder auf
es stand auch erst vor kurzem in einer zeitschrift das rift gegen spielerschwund zu kämpfen hat,genauso wie wow
wollte rift auch net ganz schlecht machen,sondern sagte nur das wenn jemanden das game bis level 21 net gefällt,dann wirds nicht besser und das ist fakt
mir hat rift zum anfang nen haufen spaß gemacht,aber mit 50 wurde es für mich pers. einfach nur langweilig
und twinken ging bis 23 dann hab ich aufgehört weils immer dieselben quests waren


----------



## Micro_Cuts (18. August 2011)

Mike39 schrieb:


> mag ja sein das du immer wieder anfänger triffst,das game ist vielleicht nen halbes jahr raus
> aber es hören mindestens genauso viel oder sogar mehr wieder auf
> es stand auch erst vor kurzem in einer zeitschrift das rift gegen spielerschwund zu kämpfen hat,genauso wie wow
> wollte rift auch net ganz schlecht machen,sondern sagte nur das wenn jemanden das game bis level 21 net gefällt,dann wirds nicht besser und das ist fakt
> ...



also das Rift mit Spielerschwund zu kämpfen hat sehe ich nicht so. Klar hören immer Leute auf - aber es kommen deutlich mehr dazu finde ich.

Wenn dir mit Level 50 langweilig wurde dann hast du denke ich nicht all das ausgenutzt ... Expert Instanzen, Splitter, Raids, Expert Risse, Handwerksrisse, Invasionen. Rift bietet i.m. mehr unterschiedliche Endgameinhalt als jedes andere MMO.


----------



## Anvy (18. August 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> Wenn dir mit Level 50 langweilig wurde dann hast du denke ich nicht all das ausgenutzt ... Expert Instanzen, Splitter, Raids, Expert Risse, Handwerksrisse, Invasionen. Rift bietet i.m. mehr unterschiedliche Endgameinhalt als jedes andere MMO.



Selbst auf Low-Level bietet es enorm viel. Da ich erst seit ein paar Tagen spiele kam ich noch nicht in den vollen Genuss, aber es gibt z.B. mehr zu tun, als (wie hier ja immer verglichen wird) WoW. :>


----------



## Mike39 (18. August 2011)

glaub mir ich habe alles genutzt,ich habe inv.,experteninis sämtliche risse usw gemacht
allerdings sind risse schließen und invasionen irgendwann nur noch langweilig da immer dasselbe auf dauer
und schau dir mal an wie voll die server zu release waren und wie voll sie jetzt sind,man sieht also nen spielerschwund auch dort
aber ist ok wenn dir das game gefällt will ichs dir doch auch gar net madig machen
kann nur solche leute wie lari net ab die meinen nur immer das gute zu schreiben wenn nach ner objektiven meinung gefragt wird
und was er schreibt ist alles andere als objektiv,das ist für mich schon ne faustdicke lügerei
keine ahnung ob er für bezahlt wird speler anzulocken die eh dann wieder iwann abhauen weil sie merken das net alles so toll ist


----------



## Mike39 (18. August 2011)

Anvy schrieb:


> Selbst auf Low-Level bietet es enorm viel. Da ich erst seit ein paar Tagen spiele kam ich noch nicht in den vollen Genuss, aber es gibt z.B. mehr zu tun, als (wie hier ja immer verglichen wird) WoW. :>



auf lowlevel war rift für mich der hammer schlechthin und ich dachte ich würde nie damit aufhören


----------



## Xelyna1990 (18. August 2011)

Qualität statt Quantität, nur weil es extrem viel zu tun gibt heißt das nicht das es Automatisch eine Garantie für Endlosen Spaß ist, Selbiges gilt umgekehrt


----------



## Lari (18. August 2011)

Mike39 schrieb:


> ha ha ha laß dich net auslachen
> es waren mal angeblich 1 million als das game raus kam
> unterdessen sind dort wieder soviele abgehauen
> also schreib keinen schmarrn
> ...



Genau, und folgendes Zitat ist frei erfunden.


> He first turned to Rift, the company's first release from March, which he explained now has over one million customers and is the "second largest MMO in the West."


Schlechter Versuch junger Padawan 



> kann nur solche leute wie lari net ab die meinen nur immer das gute zu schreiben wenn nach ner objektiven meinung gefragt wird
> und was er schreibt ist alles andere als objektiv,das ist für mich schon ne faustdicke lügerei


Ich kann Leute ohne Quellen nicht ab. Ich hab ein neues Interview, indem die 1 Million aktuellen Spieler genannt werden.
Du hast... öhm, heisse Luft 

Bezüglich der Serveranzeigen: auch da könnte ich dir ein Interview raussuchen, indem sie eine Kapazitätserhöhung genannt haben.
Du hast vielleicht eine Meinung vom Spiel, aber wirklich Ahnung augenscheinlich nicht.


----------



## spamkiller (18. August 2011)

naja es wird aber zumindest von Tag zu Tag weniger gespielt, und wenn man WoT mit dazu zählt ist es atm sogar nur noch das 4. meist gespielteste MMO in Europa.




Auf Spielerzahlen die von den Producern genannt werden würd ich auch nich viel drauf geben^^




Quelle:




http://www.xfire.com/games/rft/RIFT/

http://www.xfire.com/games/#


----------



## Lari (18. August 2011)

Also ich kenn niemanden, der XFire nutzt. Das Ding ist genauso wenig aussagekräftig wie der buffed-Client 

Und im Endeffekt ist es wirklich egal, wieviele es spielen, solange es einem persönlich Spaß macht.
Mir macht es Spaß. Andere ziehen ihren Spaß daraus, in Foren andere Nutzer anzupöbeln und mit Unwissenheit zu glänzen. Jedem das Seine


----------



## spamkiller (18. August 2011)

naja es unterstützt immerhin alle Spiele und ist nich wie der buffed client nur auf wow ausgelegt.

Und bei 200.000 Nutzern die gleichzeitig online sind kann man schon von nem repräsentativen Überblick sprechen.

Immerhin werden bei ner Bundestagsumfrage auch nich mehr als 10.000 befragt und trotzdem liegen die Ergebnisse nicht weit von den finalen Ergebnissen entfernt.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (18. August 2011)

also ich kenne das auch nicht und sehe diese daten nicht als repräsentativ an


----------



## Lari (18. August 2011)

spamkiller schrieb:


> naja es unterstützt immerhin alle Spiele und ist nich wie der buffed client nur auf wow ausgelegt.
> 
> Und bei 200.000 Nutzern die gleichzeitig online sind kann man schon von nem repräsentativen Überblick sprechen.
> 
> Immerhin werden bei ner Bundestagsumfrage auch nich mehr als 10.000 befragt und trotzdem liegen die Ergebnisse nicht weit von den finalen Ergebnissen entfernt.



Wie du sagst unterstützt es alle Spiele, auch SinglePlayer die eine reine Bewertung von MMOs so nicht zulässt.
Aber es ist ja wirklich egal. Rift ist nicht so tot wie manche es gerne hätten, darauf können wir uns einigen


----------



## McMeider/Alli_Checker_NRW (18. August 2011)

Hallo Community,

also ich habe auch RIFT angespielt, als WoW´ler und fand mich in Ödlande wieder mit Quests "...töte dies" und "hole jenes Q-Item". Da habe ich vor meinem Rechner gesessen und gedacht: Was zur Hölle mache ich hier?

Wie 2-3 Posts vor mir auch jemand schrieb: Einheitsbrei.

Ich trage ebenso Hoffnungen in mir das SWTOR einen Weg aus dem Einheitsbrei findet. Meine Klasse wird Kopfgeldjäger sein, und da einige meiner alten Gilde "Wächter des Nordsterns" aus WoW dabei sind, haben wir auch 
schon einen Namen für diese: "Wächter des Todessterns" 

Auch wenns Offtopic is: Ich freue mich derzeit nur auf ein Spiel richtig: Battlefield 3 )

Gruss
Marcus aKa McMeider


----------



## Mike39 (19. August 2011)

es hieß zu release das es 1 million accounts sind seitdem sind haufenweise spieler weg
das einzige mit was du glänzt ist dummes fanboygelaber lari,mit mehr auch nicht
jedem das seine ist richtig


----------



## Micro_Cuts (19. August 2011)

Mike39 schrieb:


> es hieß zu release das es 1 million accounts sind seitdem sind haufenweise spieler weg
> das einzige mit was du glänzt ist dummes fanboygelaber lari,mit mehr auch nicht
> jedem das seine ist richtig



woher willst du das denn wissen das nicht mehr dazu gekommen sind? ^^


----------



## Jesbi (19. August 2011)

"Aufhören nach 4 Tagen" ?
Ich denke nicht dass man Rift schon nach 4 Tagen abschreiben sollte. 
Mir hat Rift Spaß gemacht, aber nach dem ersten Monat war es Zeit für die Frage verlänger ich bei Rift oder aktiviere ich meinen Account bei WoW wieder.
Mein Antwort war eigentlich einfach, Rift ist toll aber die Unterschiede zu WoW sind mir zu gering um nochmal x Chars zu leveln, Berufe zu skillen und Ruf zu farmen.

Dass hat nichts mit der Qualität von Rift zu tun, die finde ich gut aber eben nicht Bahnbrechend.

mfg


----------



## Mike39 (19. August 2011)

es sind bestimmt einige dazugekommen,keine frage aber es sind auch ne ganze menge abgehauen
und damals konnte man sich einfach so nen account anlegen und die wurden auch alle mitgezählt
also sprich auch die betaaccounts
man hätte nur damals im offiziellen forum unterwegs sein müssen,dann hätte man es mitbekommen
damals waren die server auch proppevoll mit wartezeiten von ner stunde usw um überhaupt spielen zu können
davon ist rift heute weit entfernt


----------



## Anvy (19. August 2011)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Qualität statt Quantität, nur weil es extrem viel zu tun gibt heißt das nicht das es Automatisch eine Garantie für Endlosen Spaß ist, Selbiges gilt umgekehrt



Also an Qualität fehlte es in WoW am Ende immer mehr. Ich weiß ja nicht, was andere gerne hätten, aber ein Spiel in dem ich alles Geschenkt bekomme macht mir keinen Spaß. Ich als Casual brauche nun einmal Herrausforderungen, außer Raids. Erfolge waren zum Schluß auch zu öde, da immer mehr davon kam und teils auch nach einer Woche erledigt waren. Blizzard setzte einfach nur noch auf möglichst vielen Einheitsbrei, vor allem der Support. 

Klar gibt es in RIFT genug Einheitszeugs, wie in WoW, aber es ist eben doch nicht dasselbe. Habe im Lowlevel ein riesiges Event mit 20 Mann erlebt, kannte ich aus WoW gar nicht. Dort findet man nicht mal 25 Mann. Bei uns auf dem Server haben sich die besten 25er Gilden aufgelöst, damit sie 10er gehen können. Finde Trion setzt damit schonmal den ersten Schritt, dass Spieler mehr zusammenspielen.

In GuildWars 2 soll es ebend sowas auch geben, aber im VIEL größerem Ausmaße. Deswegen hoffe ich das GW2 nächstes Jahr kommt und dieses Jahr noch eine Beta oder Demo. *-*


----------



## Mike39 (19. August 2011)

jo Anvy was die invasionen und risse angingen,die hatten mich zu anfang auch einfach umgehauen
war einfach nur irre geil für mich,hatte sowas nie vorher gesehen und war nen unbeschreibliches gefühl
was  ich persönlich allerdings net kannte war,das jeder auf alles bedarf macht,obwohl ers gar net gebrauchen kann
das hat mich dann zum beispiel extremst geärgert
solange alles neu ist macht rift auch irre spaß,nur irgendwann merkt man halt das es irgendwie immer dasselbe ist
wenn du allerdings deinen spaß hast dann ist das auch völlig ok und ich gönns dir echt
jeder hat halt nen anderen geschmack


----------



## Micro_Cuts (19. August 2011)

langes rumreden bringt ja nix.

sache ist die: auf den servern is viel los, es kommen immer neue spieler hinzu und ich ich habe ob im low level oder im highend bereich genug spieler um schnell gruppen für inis/raids und invasionen zu finden.

wenn ein spiel ausgestorben wirkt dann ist das WoW auserhalb von Orgrimmar ... und dem kann keiner wiedersprechen. das ist tatsache.


----------



## Lari (19. August 2011)

Mike39 schrieb:


> es hieß zu release das es 1 million accounts sind seitdem sind haufenweise spieler weg
> das einzige mit was du glänzt ist dummes fanboygelaber lari,mit mehr auch nicht
> jedem das seine ist richtig



Du hast recht damit, dass es zu Release 1 Million Accounts waren, inklusive BEta-Accounts.
Aber was ist, wenn ich dir sage, dass vor etwa 3 - 4 Wochen es insgesamt 2,7 Millionen Accounts gab, Zahl steigend? 
Und die Zahl ist auch nicht erfunden, sondern war bis vor kurzem belegbar. Den Thread diesbezüglich gibts natürlich noch.

Aber ja, ich weiß, dummes Fanboygelaber


----------



## Xelyna1990 (19. August 2011)

> Also an Qualität fehlte es in WoW am Ende immer mehr. Ich weiß ja nicht, was andere gerne hätten, aber ein Spiel in dem ich alles Geschenkt bekomme macht mir keinen Spaß. Ich als Casual brauche nun einmal Herrausforderungen, außer Raids. Erfolge waren zum Schluß auch zu öde, da immer mehr davon kam und teils auch nach einer Woche erledigt waren. Blizzard setzte einfach nur noch auf möglichst vielen Einheitsbrei, vor allem der Support.



Damit meinte ich erst mal eure Argumentationsweiße die ihr hier schon ganze zeit auffahrt, Es geht ständig nur darum welches spiel mehr Spieler hat, und Welches spiel mehr Content hat, Finde ich aber Schwachsinn.

Herausforderungen gibt es in beiden spielen mehr als Genug, die frage ist, worin willst du sie? Quests sind in beiden spielen einfach, Raids sind in Rift laut Hörensagen schwer, in WoW die Aktuellen Raids, und dann gibts noch den Hardmode, mal ehrlich, ob ich 10 mal in den normalen Raid in Rift gehe oder in WoW in den Normalen Modus bis ich ihn geschaft hab und dann in den Hardmode... Macht kein Unterschied, sobald man es ein mal mit seiner Gruppe Geknackt hat ist es egal wie immer ein Durchlauf, davor besteht in beiden spielen genug Wipe Potentzial.

Alles geschenkt, Nun ja ich sehe da auch kein Unterschied, Etwa ich sammel in Rift X Marken und geh Raiden oder ich geh in wow x mal Raiden und Sammel X Marken, PvP sieht genau so aus.

Ich sehe wie gesagt 0 Unterschied in den Spielen, Bis auf Atmosphäre und Feeling, und drotzdem stellt sich eben bei Manchen in RIft schneller Langeweile ein als in WoW und Umgekehrt, Drotzdem sehe ich in dem Bereich einfach kein Argumentationsbedarf.

Die QUalität von dem Was Blizzard bietet ist auf jeden fall immer hoch, besonders im Pve bereich Lange gab es bis auf Herr der ringe keine Alternative für Pve spieler die nicht nur lust auf tank and spank hatten.

Wie das in Rift aus sieht, keine Ahnung, Scheint aber auch genug Bosstatiken zu bieten, drotzdem sehe ich da einfach kein großen unterschied.

Ich sehe den Punkt eher, wer sich in Wow gelangweilt hat,und dann zu Rift geht, hat erst mal was neues, wo man aber schnell merkt, es wird nach ner weile eben doch langweilig, weil das Genau gleiche wie WOW nur anderes gewand...



> Klar gibt es in RIFT genug Einheitszeugs, wie in WoW, aber es ist eben doch nicht dasselbe. Habe im Lowlevel ein riesiges Event mit 20 Mann erlebt, kannte ich aus WoW gar nicht. Dort findet man nicht mal 25 Mann. Bei uns auf dem Server haben sich die besten 25er Gilden aufgelöst, damit sie 10er gehen können. Finde Trion setzt damit schonmal den ersten Schritt, dass Spieler mehr zusammenspielen.



Die gab es auch schon in Warhammer, Nannte sich Public Quest, die Groß als "anders" verkauften Risse sind im grunde nichts anderes, am anfang sind sie neu und Spannend, nach ner weile nerven sie schon, und davon das wir mal absehen das Warhammer nicht nur ne halbtote leiche ist, sondern auch noch steinalt, finden sich selbst da mehr als genug leute zusammen um diese Public Quest zu Erleben mit auch genug Mann.

Klar, ich war bei dem event dabei das 1 Tag ging, grad beim Letzten teil des events karmen 100 Leute die auf einen Boss drauf gehauen haben, Aber so besonders das allein das für mich Rift zum spielgrund macht? 90% des spiels sieht halt drotzdem wie WoW 2.0 aus.

Was es noch gibt ist das Artefakte sammeln das mich extrem motiviert hat, aber dazu muss eben auch der rest des spieles Motivieren, wie gesagt, am anfang ist alles immer recht toll, war bei vielen bei jeden mmo in letzter zeit so, Warhammer, Aion, Age of Conan, und eben Rift, und irgendwann vergeht vielen die Lust weil es meist eben doch nichts besonderes ist, Und dann kommt eben nur noch auf "geschmacksache" an, denn keines der MMO´s auf den Markt bietet wirklich was "neues" besonders nicht in Großen, meistens ist es genau das gleiche mit einer Priese "extra"



> In GuildWars 2 soll es ebend sowas auch geben, aber im VIEL größerem Ausmaße. Deswegen hoffe ich das GW2 nächstes Jahr kommt und dieses Jahr noch eine Beta oder Demo. *-*



OB Guildwars 2 Wirklich so anders wird wird sich noch zeigen, ich sehe bei MMo´s immer das selbe problem, meist ist es genau das gleiche nur leicht abgeändert oder mit 1 bis 2 Extras, Andersum muss ich sagen, selbst Guildwars 1 Spielt sich Stark anders, und Guildwars 2 ist das erste MMO wo ich wirklich denke das man sagen kann, Das ist auch wirklich neu.

Das alles zeigt aber erst das Fertige spiel.





Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> langes rumreden bringt ja nix.
> 
> sache ist die: auf den servern is viel los, es kommen immer neue spieler hinzu und ich ich habe ob im low level oder im highend bereich genug spieler um schnell gruppen für inis/raids und invasionen zu finden.
> 
> wenn ein spiel ausgestorben wirkt dann ist das WoW auserhalb von Orgrimmar ... und dem kann keiner wiedersprechen. das ist tatsache.



Wie ich schon mal gesagt hab, ich weiß nicht was die Anazahl der Spieler für eine Relevanz haben soll, irgendwann dünnt sich das Feld immer aus, in WoW kommen auch genug neue Spieler hinzu, Grade auf Vollen Servern wie Aegwyn, das Problem das Wow zb schon mal hat ist, 6 Jahre alt und dazu noch meist 3 Gebiete zum Level´n, Völlig logisch das man da nicht so viele leute Trifft, Dorztdem gibt es für PvP und Pve Content der auf Gruppen Ausgelegt ist genug leute, sehe da nicht das Problem.

Irgendwann wird Rift auch so weit sein, Trion hat das schlau gemacht, Nur 1 Gebiet zum durch Questen für das Aktuelle Level, das Sammelt die Leute, Aber ehrlich, was hab ich als spieler davon? Ich finds zwar einerseits immer Ganz nett andere spieler zu sehen, Anderseits läuft man einfach aneinander vorbei oder man steht sich sogar im Weg, Einzig und Alleine die Rifts machen in der Sparte sinn, das ist aber auch nichts anderes als hinlaufen, in die Öffentliche Gruppe einsteigen, Alle Monster umklatschen und die gruppe wieder zu Leaven.

Wie gesagt, ich sehe an Rift und WoW nicht wirklich unterschiede und nichts wirklich neues, Es ist das selbe im Anderen Setting mit Anderer Atmosphäre, Rift wirkt einfach Frischer, Manchen Reicht das, Manchen nicht, und Manche stört es sogar und sie gehen zu WoW zurück, und wie immer, alles Geschmacksache

Ich bin mir zb Voll und Ganz bewust, Star wars the old Republic wird genau das gleiche wie WoW, nur mit Dichter Story und das wird genau das sein was mich Ködern wird und für mich das spiel 1000 Mal besser als jedes andere MMO macht, aber ansonsten krieg ich Theretisch auch nur Raids, Instanzen und Open pvp und Schlachtfelder, Nichts neues, nichts besonderes, für mich Reiste es aber die Story raus.

Ob Star wars dann 2 Millionen abos hat oder nur 300.000 macht 0 Unterschied, das Spiel bleibt das selbe, villeicht gibts 5 Server weniger.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (22. August 2011)

man muss sich nur die patchnotes für 1.5 anschauen ... also rift geht in eine sehr gute richtung


----------



## Telkir (22. August 2011)

Grundsätzlich soll jeder spielen, was er möchte - vollkommen unabhängig von der Anzahl der Mitspieler. Ich gönne Rift den Erfolg. Ich gönne WoW seine ~11 Millionen Spieler.

Aber warum wird noch immer Unsinn über den schlechten WoW-Start geschrieben? Keine Raids? Keine Inhalte? Die US-Release-Version 1.1.0 vom 7. November 2011 führte nach dem 15er Raid Schwarzfelsspitze sowohl Onyxia als auch MC ein - richtig, bereits zu US-Release. Im Dezember wurde eine 5er Instanz und PvP-Events (die kaum einer genutzt hat) nachgereicht, danach wurde die EU-Version vorbereitet und anschließend drei neue 5er Instanzen, Weltbosse, "epische" Klassenquests, PvP-System etc. im Monatstakt nachgereicht. Diese Geschwindigkeit fehlt WoW heute, aber damals war sie da. (Technikprobleme gab es allerdings fraglos. Über 6 Jahre später sind wir glücklicherweise weiter.)

Das Zeug ist bei jedem MMORPG in den Grundzügen vorgefertigt und wird nach dem Start finalisiert und anschließend schnell nachgeschoben. Das ist normal und war bei WoW nicht anders. Einziger Unterschied: Heutzutage sind die Inhalte direkt mit dem Patch zugänglich, es müssen keine Vorbereitungen von Spielern getroffen werden und die Spielerschaft ist mit der Grundmechanik Tank-Heiler-DDler vertraut, es muss nur noch ausgeführt werden und dementsprechend einfach und schnell sind die Inhalte durchgespielt; das gilt für WoW, Rift, HdRO, AoC und Co. gleichermaßen.

Der zweite Punkt: In älteren MMORPGs gab es immer "Verlierer". PvP war so aufgebaut, dass man sich nach oben arbeiten musste; PvE-Inhalte waren so aufgebaut, dass je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad unterschiedliche Inhalte und Belohnungen zugänglich waren. Einzig beschränkender Faktor in heutigen MMORPGs ist lediglich Zeit. Die Entwickler legen fest, wie viel Zeit vergehen muss, damit wirklich jeder Spieler dank Marken und täglichen Aufgaben oder fester PvP-Ränge in absehbarer Zeit wirklich alles bekommt. Das muss man nicht gut finden; man muss es aber auch nicht verteufeln. Man kann drüber diskutieren.


----------



## Saftschubsenschubser (22. August 2011)

Telkir schrieb:


> Einziger Unterschied: Heutzutage sind die Inhalte direkt mit dem Patch zugänglich, es müssen keine Vorbereitungen von Spielern getroffen werden und die Spielerschaft ist mit der Grundmechanik Tank-Heiler-DDler vertraut, es muss nur noch ausgeführt werden und dementsprechend einfach und schnell sind die Inhalte durchgespielt; das gilt für WoW, Rift, HdRO, AoC und Co. gleichermaßen.



Das ist ein riesieger Kritikpunkt, den ich Blizzard immernoch vorwerfe. Ich erinnere mich an das Event rund um den Tempel von AQ, bei dem jeder Spieler auf dem Server helfen konnte/musste.
Selbst wenn sowas heute als "nervig" abgetan würde, der Community auf einem Server hat es meiner Einschätzung nach wirklich gut getan zu sehen, was man durch Zusammenarbeit geschafft hat. 

Außerdem hat die Instanz dadurch einen viel "epischeren" Beigeschmack gehabt. Nach dem Motto: "Wow, nach der ganzen Arbeit und Sammlerei ist das Tor endlich offen." - 6 Jahre später sagt Papa Blizzard: "Schlüssel, um eine Instanz betreten zu können? Pre-Quests? Wer braucht denn sowas heute noch, patchen wir das lieber raus!"


----------



## Anvy (22. August 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> man muss sich nur die patchnotes für 1.5 anschauen ... also rift geht in eine sehr gute richtung



Stimmt. Scheint wirklich interessant zu werden. So hat man auch als Casual mal die Gelegenheit ein bisschen Content zu sehen oder das Erfahrungspunkte nicht ganz verschwendet sind und sich somit Dailies noch lohnen. ^-^


----------



## Slaargh (22. August 2011)

Telkir schrieb:


> Aber warum wird noch immer Unsinn über den schlechten WoW-Start geschrieben?



Die Antwort ist einfach. Die wenigsten waren dabei und brabbeln nur nach was "Irgendwer" mal "Irgendwo" gesagt hat. Sowas darf man gar nicht ernst nehmen. 

Zum Topic. Wenn Du nach 4 Tagen schon merkst das Dir der Spaß vergeht wird es auch nach 40 Tagen nicht anders sein. Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an, die da sagen das Rift ein tolles Spiel ist und den Erfolg auch verdient hat. Allerdings sind auch die kritischen Stimmen verständlich die sich beklagen und meckern. Rift ist toll, aber bei weitem nicht das Maß aller Dinge.


----------



## zarix (22. August 2011)

Ich habe meinen Account Magier Lvl 30 für 4 € verkauft. 
Ich denke, das damit ein Account als Aktive stehen bleiben wird und nicht als inaktive.
Damit habe ich der Rift Com was gutes getan.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (22. August 2011)

Anvy schrieb:


> Stimmt. Scheint wirklich interessant zu werden. So hat man auch als Casual mal die Gelegenheit ein bisschen Content zu sehen oder das Erfahrungspunkte nicht ganz verschwendet sind und sich somit Dailies noch lohnen. ^-^



interessant finde ich nun die frage ob die bosse in der solo variante die selben fähigkeiten haben wie beim 20er raid. denn dann könnte man an der solo ini etwas üben und hat dann später beim raid schon etwas boss erfahrung.


----------



## Mike39 (22. August 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> langes rumreden bringt ja nix.
> 
> sache ist die: auf den servern is viel los, es kommen immer neue spieler hinzu und ich ich habe ob im low level oder im highend bereich genug spieler um schnell gruppen für inis/raids und invasionen zu finden.
> 
> wenn ein spiel ausgestorben wirkt dann ist das WoW auserhalb von Orgrimmar ... und dem kann keiner wiedersprechen. das ist tatsache.



über den fnder findet man vielleicht schnell gruppen,da hab ich bei wow aber auch keine probleme
und ausgestorben ausserhalb von og?
hyjal kannste manchmal nachmittags net mal die dailies machen weils einfach nur krachend voll ist,also erzähl mir nix von ausgestorben
mag sein das in den lowgebieten bei wow nicht soviel los ist wie zur zeit bei rift,aber das ist auch nur weil rift neu ist
möchte das mal in 6-7 jahren sehen,wobei ich stark bezweifel das es rift dann noch geben wird


----------



## Micro_Cuts (22. August 2011)

Mike39 schrieb:


> über den fnder findet man vielleicht schnell gruppen,da hab ich bei wow aber auch keine probleme
> und ausgestorben ausserhalb von og?
> hyjal kannste manchmal nachmittags net mal die dailies machen weils einfach nur krachend voll ist,also erzähl mir nix von ausgestorben
> mag sein das in den lowgebieten bei wow nicht soviel los ist wie zur zeit bei rift,aber das ist auch nur weil rift neu ist
> möchte das mal in 6-7 jahren sehen,wobei ich stark bezweifel das es rift dann noch geben wird



ich kann nicht in die zukunft sehen von daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen. ich spiele aber jetzt und denke nicht daran was in 7 jahren sein könnte.

es ist aber interessant zu sehen das wow auf einmal eine art garderoben system bekommt - und das wenige wochen nachdem rift dieses eingeführt hat ...


----------



## Krueger (23. August 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> es ist aber interessant zu sehen das wow auf einmal eine art garderoben system bekommt - und das wenige wochen nachdem rift dieses eingeführt hat ...



Wobei lange vor RIFT Aion sowas hatte und davor wiederum HdRO und davor ....


----------



## Mike39 (23. August 2011)

eben,hdro hat dieses garderobensystem schon ewig
und gefordert bei wow wurde es auch schon ewig von der comm.,also das blizz das nur einführt weil rift es auch hat ist für mich schwer vorstellbar


----------



## Micro_Cuts (23. August 2011)

Krueger schrieb:


> Wobei lange vor RIFT Aion sowas hatte und davor wiederum HdRO und davor ....



ja das is klar. es geht nur um den extrem kurzen Zeitabstand zwischen dem System bei Rift und WoW. das ist auffällig


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (23. August 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Ja ist echt schade , gerade wenn man das so liest jetzt wie von dir z.b. , du hattest ja echt Freude an RIFT und ne Menge Spaß, und dann zu lesen dass es einem nicht mehr gefällt ist halt immer etwas bitter.
> 
> In WoW hat mich Lust auch schon seit längeren Verlassen aber das ist ein anderes Kapitel




Ich sehs mal so. Bis zum Stand mit ewig Grinden und in den Instanzen des Endkontents habe ich mit meinem nicht unerheblich großen Spielaufwand von in der Zeit teilweise über 80 Wochenstunden in WoW 2 Jahre gebraucht. In DAoC davor, so es vergleichbar ist, brauchte ich 1 1/2 Jahre. In beiden Spielen habe ich noch einige Jahre und jeweils um die 5 Jahre wegen der netten Gemeinschaft gespielt.

Nahezu jedes aktuelle MMO bietet den Stand Endkontent für 80% der Spieler innerhalb eines halben Jahres. Bei RIFT habe ich das Problem ihn ohne einen Finger zu krümmen innerhalb von 4 Wochen erreicht zu haben.
=> Ich habe in den 3 Monaten viel Spaß am Spiel gehabt. Aber da in der Zeit im Spielverlauf nichts passiert is, was mich in eine Gemeinschaft bindet, ist es fertig gespielt. Die Macher von RIFT haben also trotz der Güte ihres Spiels bewust auf ca. 60 Monatseinnahmen von mir verzichtet


----------



## Lari (23. August 2011)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Nahezu jedes aktuelle MMO bietet den Stand Endkontent für 80% der Spieler innerhalb eines halben Jahres. Bei RIFT habe ich das Problem ihn ohne einen Finger zu krümmen innerhalb von 4 Wochen erreicht zu haben.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Nehm ich WoW als Beispiel ran, dann ist man da in 4 Wochen auch Level 85 und kann raiden, dank der Content-Entwertung.
In Rift hast du zwischen dem momentanen Endcontent (T4) und Level 50 ein komplettes Raidtier, dass du nicht überspringen kannst. In WoW läuft man Heros bis zur Vergasung und springt dann in die Feuerlande.
Schaut man sich zukünftige Releases an, dann wird das auch nicht anders.
SWToR bietet 200 Stunden Levelzeit, wobei man da einen richtig großen Batzen auf vorgelesene Texte und Sequenzen abwälzen kann. Die reine, aktive Spielzeit wird also deutlich geringer sein.
Guild Wars hat glaube ich eine lineare Levelkurve, auch da wird man im Nu im Endgame spielen können.

So sind moderne MMOs nunmal, und da wird sich nicht viel ändern. Muss nicht jedem Gefallen, aber solange es den meisten gefällt wird es auch so bleiben.


----------



## Anvy (23. August 2011)

Mike39 schrieb:


> hyjal kannste manchmal nachmittags net mal die dailies machen weils einfach nur krachend voll ist,also erzähl mir nix von ausgestorben
> mag sein das in den Lowgebieten bei wow nicht soviel los ist wie zur zeit bei rift,aber das ist auch nur weil rift neu ist



Naja "viel" ist relativ. Die Dailies sind neu. Vorher war da auch nichts los. In jedem Spiel wäre es genauso. Im RIFT Lowgebiet siehst du sogar 50er und das des öfteren. In WoW ist außerhalb der Hauptstädte bzw. aktuellen Content tot. Deswegen erlebt man als Low-Char nichts.

Was die Spieleranzahl angeht, finde ich RIFT sehr angenehm. Habe keine Serverlags oder muss extrem lange warten bis mein Char gelootet hat. Zudem hält sich die Zahl der Kiddies sehr in Grenzen. Angenehm im PVP und in Inis. 

Was in Zukunft sein wird,weiß keiner, aber ich denke WoW (natürlich auch andere) wird immer mehr abnehmen und nicht mehr als Vergleich für Rollenspiele dienen. :> Zumal es am Ende Geschmackssache ist, was man spielt.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (23. August 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.
> Nehm ich WoW als Beispiel ran, dann ist man da in 4 Wochen auch Level 85 und kann raiden, dank der Content-Entwertung.
> In Rift hast du zwischen dem momentanen Endcontent (T4) und Level 50 ein komplettes Raidtier, dass du nicht überspringen kannst. In WoW läuft man Heros bis zur Vergasung und springt dann in die Feuerlande.
> Schaut man sich zukünftige Releases an, dann wird das auch nicht anders.
> ...


Du hast nicht ganz mitbekommen, daß es eben in den ersten 2 Jahren von WoW nicht so leicht ging. Es ist dort so leicht gemacht worden, weil die Umgebungen unterhalb des Endkontents für Neue Spieler zu leer wurden. Damit ist WOW mit der zitierten Aussage konform: "ein belieges aktuelle MMO." und dazu noch eines der schnellsten zum Endkontent.


----------



## Lari (24. August 2011)

Ist doch völlig egal, wie WoW in den ersten 1 - 2 Jahren war. Denn das WoW von vor 4 Jahren spielt keiner mehr.
Ich zitiere gerne nochmals:


> Nahezu jedes aktuelle MMO bietet den Stand Endkontent für 80% der Spieler innerhalb eines halben Jahres. Bei RIFT habe ich das Problem ihn ohne einen Finger zu krümmen innerhalb von 4 Wochen erreicht zu haben.


Keins der heutigen und zukünftigen MMOs bietet es. Was mal irgendwann war hat mit dem Heute nichts zu tun.


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Anvy schrieb:


> Was in Zukunft sein wird,weiß keiner, aber ich denke WoW (natürlich auch andere) wird immer mehr abnehmen und nicht mehr als Vergleich für Rollenspiele dienen.



Naja WoW ist einfach in die Jahre gekommen, dass man sachen wie die Garderobe von Rift oder Aion übernimmt ist völlig normal und aktzeptabel.
Wenn ein MMO etwas einführt, was der Community zusagt, wird das auch seinen Weg in andere MMO's finden. Warum sollte zum Beispiel SW:TOR oder RIFT auf (Beispielsweise) BG's oder Instanzen verzichten, nur weil es das in anderen MMO's schon gibt? Man sieht das BG's damals in WoW mehr und mehr an bedeutung gewannen, und die Leute liebten es (im Grunde genommen halt), also wird es auch in anderen Spielen auftauchen, das finde ich nur Logisch.

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich weiß was in Zukunft sein wird.. also ungefähr. 

Ich bin überzeugt, dass Blizzard schon locker zur zeit von WotlK seine "Kreative Abteilung" an einer Art (ich nenne es jetzt einfach mal WOW 2) arbeiten lässt. Ich bezweifle einfach das Blizzard zusieht, während nach und nach immer neuere MMO's rauskommen, die Ihnen hier und da häppchenweise Abonenten wegnehmen. Vergesst nicht das Blizzard mit WoW zum einen eine riesige Erfahrung gesammelt hat, was Geht und was nicht, was Leute wollen, und was nicht, und wie man dies und jenes in einem neuen MMO besser umsetzen könnte, und zum anderen hat Blizzard mit der Jahrelangen Masse an Abonenten, (und unzählgen anderen Top-Titeln) derartig viel Ressourcen gesammelt, dass sie ein monströses Budget für ihr neues MMO aufwenden können und bestimmt auch werden. 

Wenn wir also in 1-2 Jahren frühstens erste Infos erhalten, dann ahne ich jetzt schon, dass wir wieder einen totalen Brecher erwarten dürfen, wie Seinerzeit WoW, mit einem totalen Ultrahype, der sämltiche Foren und Menschen flutet, und dafür sorgt das ein halbes Jahr lang, die Menschen von nichts anderem mehr sprechen werden. 

Und ich spreche jetzt nicht von "GoS" oder disem "Projektcode Titan", oder sowas, sondern ich behaupte einfach mal, dass Blizzard definitv Pläne hat, und diese nicht erst seit Gestern, wie sie ihr Fantasy-MMO-Monopol auch in der nächsten MMO Etappe behalten (und die fehlenden Prozente zurück gewinnen), und ich glaube nicht das sie das durch 4-5 weitere Addons und 8 neue Klassen versuchen werden. Blizzard mag vieles sein, aber sie sind nicht Dumm.

Bedenkt.. seit Jahren wenden alle Entwickerstudios Geld und Zeit auf, um mit einem WOW zu konkurieren,
während Blizzard was macht?? Urlaub?? Wohl kaum, die verwenden ihrerseits ihre Kohle und Zeit um am Nachfolger zu arbeiten.

Die Frage ist also quasi eher, spiele ich bis dahin SW:TOR, GW2, oder was auch immer, und lasse mich überraschen, was für ein Sturm über uns hereinbricht.

Eines ist auf jedenfall sicher. Egal was irgendwann als WoW2 rauskommt, es werden so ziemlich alle Spielen, und ich könnte es theoretisch schon jetzt vorbestellen.


----------



## Lancegrim (24. August 2011)

Wow 2? Muhaha das is das gleiche wie Star Wars Galaxies 2 oder Titanic 2.

Die WoW Welt ist diese die jetzt da ist. Wie solls da ein WoW 2 geben? Das gleiche mit anderer Grafik? Das is dann kein wirklicher zweiter Teil.


Was die Garderobe angeht in WoW, finde ich das mehr als scheinheilig was Blizzard da abzieht. Jahrelang hieß es eine Garderobe komme nicht in Frage da man sehen will welche Rüstungen sein Gegenüber trägt. Und jetzt? Da man sieht das das Feature in Rift sehr gut ankommt, wirds auf einmal doch eingeführt. Das is einfach nur mies. Und wenn es jetzt heißt es wurde an einem System gearbeitet um die Garderobe perfekt zu machen dann lach ich mich direkt untern Schreibtisch, 6 Jahre Entwicklung von so nem kleinen Feature? No Comment...


Meine meinung zu Rift: Es macht Spaß, es ist was anderes als der Ork / Elfen Einheitsbrei. Und der konstante Strom an Content der kommt (vorproduziert oder nicht) gibt mir Hoffnung auf neues. Und nein WoW hat so schnell keinen Nachschub geliefert gekriegt damals.


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Wow 2? Muhaha das is das gleiche wie Star Wars Galaxies 2 oder Titanic 2.
> 
> Die WoW Welt ist diese die jetzt da ist. Wie solls da ein WoW 2 geben? Das gleiche mit anderer Grafik? Das is dann kein wirklicher zweiter Teil.



jaja.. oder Guild Wars 2 ... ^^ (hach warte, dass haben die Jungs doch hinbekommen^^)

Du, wenn ich wüsste wie genau ein WoW2 aussieht, dann wäre ich ja auch ein Hellseher.^^
(Aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie bei einem neuen Fantasy-MMO aus ihr Warcraft-Lore ausbrechen, schließlich ist die Warcraft-Lore für Blizzard, was Star Wars für Lucas Arts ist. 

Aber ich bezweifle halt, dass Blizzard sich da nicht schon vor vielen Monaten selber Gedanken drüber gemacht hat,
und dabei Konzepte und Ideen hat, an die Unsereins einfach nicht denkt, und die womöglich schon in Arbeit sein könnten.
Wir wissen ja welch Immense Entwicklungszeit so ein MMO hat.

Ich meine was wäre denn deine Spekulation wie Blizzard ihre Erfahrung und Einnahmen aus WoW verwendet um mit einem neuen MMO den Fantasymarkt
wieder zu Kontrollieren.. (ja gut, was sie in Sachen Abbozahlen ja sowieso noch immer tun, aber denken wir halt mal 1-3 Jahre weiter), ich vermute auf dauer wird die Lage für WoW1 nicht rosiger, aber warum sollten sie den Fantasymarkt den sie Jahrelang dominierten nur aufgrund von Konkurrenz aufgeben?

Ich bin nunmal kein Spieleentwicker, zweifellos ein ziemlicher Gamingfreak, aber nur weil ich nicht weiß, wie Blizzard sein eigenes Spiel toppen will, heißt das ja nicht, dass Blizzard genausowenig eine Idee hat, und ich glaube halt einfach nicht, dass sie WoW lassen, und einfach Galaxies of Starcraft rausbringen.

Diablo, Warcraft, Starcraft.. das hat Tradition bei Blizzard, und dazu wird es stets Nachfolger geben, 
warum sollten sie das also bei ihrem Flagschliff was in die Jahre kommt nicht auch auf irgendeine Weise bewerkstelligen.
Insbesondere da sie sich noch einige Zeit zurücklehnen können, und gemütlich die Konkurenz beobachten können...


----------



## ArOgAnCe (24. August 2011)

Klar lehnt Blizzard sich nicht zurück... aber von einem Onlinespiel einen zweiten Teil zu bringen ist wie eine gegessene Pizza nochmal zu essen find ich... Die Ideen sind verbraucht weil man kann eine Spielewelt an die man jahrelang fortgesetzt hat ja nicht einfach beenden und sagen die Story ist zu Ende bitte kauft euch Band2 wie bei Büchern oder so... Dann rasten die Spieler aber völlig! Und ne Grafik auflage ist kein neues Game wert sondern höchstens einen Patch 

Meiner Meinung nach MUSS Blizzard aus der WoW-Welt raus, da sie sonst einfach den Rückhalt bei ihren Fan's verlieren. Und Erfahrung ist so eine Sache... siehst ja wohin das WoW geführt hat oder?! Weil Blizzard ja so viel Erfahrung hat  

Fakt ist jeder mit ein paar Ideen und einem PC KÖNNTE ein Spiel online stellen... man kann ja soga Server dafür mieten braucht ja nicht mal eigene, aber es erfordert doch schon einiges an wissen und Programmen wo einfach nicht jeder Lust und Zeit für hat ^^

Wenn Blizzard was nachlegen möchte (das ist ja erstmal die Frage), müssten Sie was komplett neues machen um nochmal so einen Hype zu erzeugen.. WoW war einfach die Anfangszeit von MMO's bzw. der Vorreiter, daher auch dieser riesen Hype. Alle dachten sich das sie das mal ausprobieren müssen und da WoW halt den größten Namen hatte gingen alle dahin oder dachten sich das sie WoW nach dem anderen Kram auch mal ausprobieren müssen. 
Wichtig für ein gutes neues MMORPG wäre mir : -gute Grafik min. RIFT oder Vindictus like
- nicht das selbe Wischi Waschi wie wo anders, klar dopplungen gibts immer aber nicht ein WoW nur schöner quasi
- endlich mal Sprechdialoge in einem MMO... ich habe einfach keine Lust 7 Seiten Text zu lesen obwohl das bei den kleinen Fenstern nur 3min arbeit wäre.... das läst die Welt unauthentisch wirken finde ich
- allgemein versuchen die Welt authentischer zu gestaltet wie bei offline RPG'S
-nicht nur schön EQ-Teile sondern auch mal Skill's wo man vorm Bildschirm sitzt und sich denkt WOOOOOAH... aua (hatt WoW meiner Meinung nach nicht...)
- ...

wenn ich alles aufschreibe sitzt ich morgen noch hier (und klar ist Geschmacksache^^)

Fazit: Mach neu!!!!!


----------



## Lancegrim (24. August 2011)

ArOgAnCe schrieb:


> Klar lehnt Blizzard sich nicht zurück... aber von einem Onlinespiel einen zweiten Teil zu bringen ist wie eine gegessene Pizza nochmal zu essen find ich... Die Ideen sind verbraucht weil man kann eine Spielewelt an die man jahrelang fortgesetzt hat ja nicht einfach beenden und sagen die Story ist zu Ende bitte kauft euch Band2 wie bei Büchern oder so... Dann rasten die Spieler aber völlig! Und ne Grafik auflage ist kein neues Game wert sondern höchstens einen Patch




Und genau das meine ich. Das geht bei WoW nicht. Und bei Guild Wars, tja das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Für mich ist GW2 auch nurn Lau Aufguss vom ersten Teil.


Was Blizzard angeht, klar haben die Ideen und Konzepte. Aber ich glaube an nem WoW 2 arbeiten sie nicht. Ideen klar, aber arbeiten? Ne dank ich nicht. Weil im Moment ist WoW selber noch ne Gelddruck Maschine, wenn auch nicht mehr so stark wie früher. Wieso ne Kuh zur Schlachtbank führen wenn sie noch Milch gibt?
Im Moment haben sie genug mit Titan um die Ohren, aber was Hype ect angeht wäre ein logischer Schritt der Folgende:

Diablo 3 kommt raus, SCII Addons kommen. Titan erscheint paar Jahre später, während schon an einem World of Diablo oder so gebastelt wird, welches dann der nächste Hit wird. Damit hätten sie dann eine mega gehypten Nachfolger zu WoW, hätten wieder was im Fantasybereich, dazu noch Titan und alles wär gut.

Das Problem an einem WoW 2 ist, das die Story sich schon so weit evolviert hat, das ein rauer Schnitt und alles auf Anfang eigentlich nicht machbar ist. Aber auf der anderen Seite, war Blizzard ihre eigene Lore schon seid BC scheiss egal, wieso sollten sie es also nicht machen.


----------



## floppydrive (24. August 2011)

Wo ist das bitte das Problem, Blizzard lässt die Welt wieder 300 Jahre ältern, dazu werden durch eine Katastrophe die beiden Kontinente zerstört und alle müssen durch ein Portal in eine neue Welt fliehen, eine neue Story aus den Hut zu zaubern ist nun wirklich nicht schwer da Blizzard ihr eigenes Franchise hat und sich so aussuchen kann wie es verläuft, spiele die HDRO sind da schon etwas kritischer da sie sich an der Roman Vorlage orientieren. 

Wenn man eurer Logik folgt wäre auch kein Warcraft 2 oder 3 möglich gewesen.


----------



## Lancegrim (24. August 2011)

Jaein das kannst du nicht vergleichen da bei den WarCraft Spielen ein konstanter Roter Faden da war. 

Natürlich kann Blizzard das so machen aber was dann? Dann ist es kein WoW mehr weils mit WarCraft nichts mehr zu tun hat, und auch nichts gemein, außer dem Namen. Und das zählt dann auch nicht als WoW 2. Schon jetzt hat Blizzard nahezu alle Grundpfeiler der Lore im Spiel verbraten, da fehlen nicht mehr viele dann sind alle Eckpfeiler der Lore aufgebraucht. Und alles was dann kommt hat eben nur noch den Namen WarCraft, aber damit nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Piti49 (24. August 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Jaein das kannst du nicht vergleichen da bei den WarCraft Spielen ein konstanter Roter Faden da war.
> 
> Natürlich kann Blizzard das so machen aber was dann? Dann ist es kein WoW mehr weils mit WarCraft nichts mehr zu tun hat, und auch nichts gemein, außer dem Namen. Und das zählt dann auch nicht als WoW 2. Schon jetzt hat Blizzard nahezu alle Grundpfeiler der Lore im Spiel verbraten, da fehlen nicht mehr viele dann sind alle Eckpfeiler der Lore aufgebraucht. Und alles was dann kommt hat eben nur noch den Namen WarCraft, aber damit nichts mehr zu tun.




Da solltest du noch einmal drüber nach denken.
Die Eckpfeiler der Lore bestimmt Blizzard nicht die aktuelle Lore.
Blizzard kann die Story weiterschreiben.
Blizzard kann die Story weiter ausschreiben, mehr ins Detail gehen, irgendwo eine Geschichtliche Abzweigung gehen usw.
Es gibt kein Ende in WoW du hast fals du es gespielt hast mehrere Jahre hinter dich gebracht nicht nur einen Ereignisreichen Tag.

Alles was du schreibst passt zu Hdr aber nicht zu Wow, da die Schöpfer es immer noch weiter ausbauen und dies so Handhaben können wie sie wollen.
Und woher weisst du das sie ihre ganze Fantasie verbraucht haben?

Zu Rift:
Ja es ist öde, tolle Grafik? fand ich nicht so berauschend bei mieser performance. Das Spiel hat mich aber auch irgendwie nicht wirklich an WoW erinnert. 
keine Ahnung wie da alle drauf kommen. Aber mir wird ein Spiel auch sofort unsymphatisch wenn die Animationen nicht flüssig sind oder nicht zur Bewegung der Map und der restlich Umgebung passen.
Keine Atmosphäre. 
Also geb dir Recht^^ 

Als Tipp FF14 bekommt gerade die Kurve und es sieht verdammt gut aus  man muss sich nur ein wenig von dem ich muss der beste sein Gedanken befreien und einfach die Welt genießen und ein wenig rumspielen und sich dran gewöhnen und es ist einfach nur genial.


----------



## Mayestic (24. August 2011)

Anvy schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, wer holt sich ein Spielt und hört nach 4 Tagen auf? Dafür gibt es doch die Demo und ich finde, da sieht man genug um sich zu entscheiden. ._.



Sehe ich anders. Demos sind nie ein richtiger Einblick ins Spiel. 
Auf Wächterseite bedeutet das spielen der Demo im Grunde genommen nur Silberwald. 
Ende Silberwald ist man ca Level 20. Man sieht viele Spieler im Silberwald, häufig zonenweite Rissevents und eine rege Teilnahme der Spieler an diesen Events. 
Mit viel Glück findet man auch noch ne Gruppe für die erste Instanz " Reich der Feen " oder bei den Skeptikern " Das Eisengrab ".

Und dann ist die Demo plötzlich vorbei. 

Ausserdem war das letzte was ich über die Demos gelesen habe das diese Trialaccounts in Zukunft auf den leeren Servern stattfinden sollen.
Ob das so eingeführt wurde weiß ich nicht. 
Heisst es gab natürlich im Zuge des kostenlosen Characktertransfers den man einmal in der Woche machen kann mit jedem Char einige Server die gelitten haben weil die Spieler dort geflüchtet sind.
Das sind dann wohl die Server an denen heute " empfohlen " steht. Wenn ich das nun richtig verstanden habe können Spieler mit Trialaccount nur noch auf Servern spielen mit niedriger Bevölkerungsdichte. 
Das hat Vor- und Nachteile. Der Vorteil dürfte wohl sein das man beim Silberwald-Event " Marsch der Gedlo " z.B. auch den Endboss mal zu Gesicht bekommt. Der ist nämlich Teil der epischen Questreihe.
Diese ist bei vielen Level 50ern noch offen und die killen den Boss in dermaßen kurzer Zeit das neue Spieler, ohne schnelles Mount, den Boss im Grunde genommen niemals sehen und dementsprechend auch keine Beute bekommen. 
Das ist für viele neue Spieler im Riftforum immer ein Grund zum motzen gewesen. Ist halt etwas blöd das man diese Questreihe erst bekommt wenn man mit dem Silberwald fertig ist. 
Da die meisten Spieler keine Lust haben zu warten und zu hoffen das per Zufall die Invasion kommt die sie brauchen ziehn die meisten weiter, questen weiter, leveln weiter und schwups sind sie 50 und siehe da jetzt machen sie aus Langeweile und ums Questlog mal leer zu bekommen alle anstehenden Quests.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (24. August 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Wo ist das bitte das Problem, Blizzard lässt die Welt wieder 300 Jahre ältern, dazu werden durch eine Katastrophe die beiden Kontinente zerstört und alle müssen durch ein Portal in eine neue Welt fliehen, eine neue Story aus den Hut zu zaubern ist nun wirklich nicht schwer da Blizzard ihr eigenes Franchise hat und sich so aussuchen kann wie es verläuft, spiele die HDRO sind da schon etwas kritischer da sie sich an der Roman Vorlage orientieren.
> 
> Wenn man eurer Logik folgt wäre auch kein Warcraft 2 oder 3 möglich gewesen.



Ích sehe darin aber genau so wenig sinn wie andere.

Erst mal hat das spiel Weiß gott noch Genug Abonennten, dazu, Was genau sollte man bei einen WoW 2 Neu Machen? Nur die Grafik neu? Da müsste man schon grundlegend was ändern, ich halte weiter Addons noch für sinnvoller, Titan kommt auch noch, das wär dann was anderes.

Selbst wenn WoW nur 1ne Millionen spieler Hätte, das wär immer noch mehr als genug, ich glaub auch nicht dran das da so schnell was neues kommt in Kombination mit WoW und MMO, ich glaub eher das das nächste Warcraft ein Strategiespiel sein wird.


----------



## Benafflock (24. August 2011)

Ich finds genial XD
immer diese in wow bekommt man alles nachgeworfen ^^

Ich wette (egal um was) nicht einer davon hat den t11contat auf hc clear und nicht einer hat feuerlande hc clear! Warum?
Richtig weil man sich die sachen erst hart erarbeiten muss.

Der Spiel inhalte der mmos wird IMMER und bei JEDEM mmo das gleiche sein, nur die verpackung und die präsentation ist unterschiedlich und das meine freund ist nun mal geschmacks sache!

Es wird nie ein mmo geben in den es nicht "töte x davon" oder "bring mir x davon" quest geben wird!

Fakt ist kein mmo kann man mit einem anderen mmo vergleichen und jedes hat seine eine Spezialitäten und Besonderheiten was es einzigartig macht.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (25. August 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Jaein das kannst du nicht vergleichen da bei den WarCraft Spielen ein konstanter Roter Faden da war.
> 
> Natürlich kann Blizzard das so machen aber was dann? Dann ist es kein WoW mehr weils mit WarCraft nichts mehr zu tun hat, und auch nichts gemein, außer dem Namen. Und das zählt dann auch nicht als WoW 2. Schon jetzt hat Blizzard nahezu alle Grundpfeiler der Lore im Spiel verbraten, da fehlen nicht mehr viele dann sind alle Eckpfeiler der Lore aufgebraucht. Und alles was dann kommt hat eben nur noch den Namen WarCraft, aber damit nichts mehr zu tun.


Was hier ein paar vergessen ist der Umstand:

Die Leute, welche Blizzard geprägt haben, also die Lore von Blizzard selbst, WoW, Startcraft ect. entwickelt und gepflegt haben sind mit dem Start vom Spiel nicht mehr bei Blizzard gewesen


----------



## icepeach (27. August 2011)

Also ich muss sagen das ich mir rift auch gekauft und gespielt habe.
Aber bin auch nicht über level 20+ gekommen.
Klar die welt war schön anzusehen und mein barde hat mir auch wirklich spaß gemacht als supporter.
Einen kleriker habe ich auch noch auf der Stufe.

Aber irgendwie musste ich mich regelrecht zwingen weiter zu spielen.
Vlt bin ich auf dem falschen server, aber alleine spielen trotz gilde ist halt nicht so prickelnd.
Man merkt aber schon das trion sich mühe gibt. Ständig gibts was zu patchen^^
Aber ich weiß auch net, rift hat mich net vom hocker gehauen


----------



## Micro_Cuts (27. August 2011)

ja dem einen gefällt es dem anderen nicht.

vor paar tagen kam zu uns auf den server eine ganze WoW gilde die jetz rift anfangen. so ca 20 mann stark. fand ich ganz cool


----------



## Mayestic (31. August 2011)

icepeach schrieb:


> Vlt bin ich auf dem falschen server, aber alleine spielen trotz gilde ist halt nicht so prickelnd.
> Man merkt aber schon das trion sich mühe gibt. Ständig gibts was zu patchen^^




Das ist auch mein Fazit. Alleine macht es keinen Spaß. Du brauchst Leute um dich herum. 
Am besten ambitionierte evtl erfahrene Spieler die bissle twinken wollen oder sowas.
Halt Spieler die dir alles zeigen können. 
Ich musste immer grinsen wenn ich nem Char der level 40 ist erklären musste das es in Rift Rätsel gibt und versteckte Schätze. 
Das weiß iwie niemand. Aber das liegt auch, denke ich, oft daran das viele Spieler Rift spielen ohne sich vorher auch nur ansatzweise zu informieren.
Dabei könnten sich soviele Probleme lösen wenn man nur einmal einen Tag lang die Foren durchstöbern würde. Dafür motzen sie dann im Spiel, man setzt sie auf /igno und dann bekommen sie garkeinen Anschluß mehr zu Spiel. ^^
Spaß gibt es meiner Meinung nach einfach nur in einer Gruppe. Ob das nun ne Gilde sein muss oder ein paar Bekanntschaften die man beim questen gefunden hat ist egal. Hauptsache nicht alleine.


----------



## Ashgard (16. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich will ja jetzt nicht ärgern, aber euch ist auch bewusst, dass ein Großteil des Contents schon vorproduziert war, oder?
> 
> Wie war denn die Contentnachlieferung bei AoC, WAR, HdRO?
> 
> ...



Die Datums stimmen definitiv für Europe nicht. Der Beta-Start für CE-Vorbesteller ist um den 06. Jänner 2005 gestartet. Warum ich das noch weiss?
Ich war auf der "Heiligen 3 Camper Lan" und dort haben gut die Hälfte der Lanteilnehmer auf den Beta-Start gewartet. Der dann irgendwann
Samstag gegen Mitternach erfolgte.

Der Release war dann im Feber oder März 2005!


----------



## latosa (16. September 2011)

Die server von wow europa gingen am 12.2.2005 um 2.56uhr on.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. September 2011)

Die Datumsangaben sind die Release-Angaben der Patch-Versionen. Zu Entnehmen http://www.wowwiki.com/Patches/1.x#cite_note-0

Die EU-Version wurde demnach gleich auf Version 1.2.1 gepatcht.

Ich wollte eigentlich nur Zeigen, dass der Patch-Reigen, inkl. Inhalt, bei WoW am Anfang auch existierte.


----------



## DiSLiK3S (16. September 2011)

Warnung, dass soll kein Flame oder dergleichen werden.

Doch ich empfinde Rift als eine sog. Mogelpackung.
Mir erscheint es so als wäre dieses Spiel schnell produziert worden um sich im Markt zu festigen und Einnahmen zu haben
um weitere Entwicklungen zu finanzieren. Denn wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, laut dem Impressum Text setzt sich das Studio
aus Veteranen der Branche zusammen, darunter Mitarbeiter von Blizzard & Co.

Um mal aus dem Impressum zu zitieren:


> Unsere Kreativteams und operativen Teams bestehen aus Mitgliedern, die zur Elite ihrer Branche gehören. Diese Teams haben an Blockbuster- und Lizenzspielen von Aion über World of Warcraft bis hin zu EverQuest und Pogo mitgearbeitet. Mit ihnen definiert Trion MMO-Spiele (Massive Multiplayer Online Games ) neu.



Wenn man das so ließt und sich dann Rift anschaut und voller Erwartung in dieses Spiel eintauchen will,
drängt sich schon nach einer Stunde Spielzeit die Frage auf: "Und das wurde jetzt von der sog. Elite erschaffen? Das ist wirklich alles?".
Denn mal Hand auf das Herz, wenn dort wirklich die Elite sitzen würde (was sie vielleicht auch tut), hätten wir
wirklich mehr geboten bekommen können. Haben wir aber nicht.
Wir haben die standard MMO Kost bekommen die durchaus zu gefallen weiß, aber es ist im Kern ein reines WoW
und wer das nicht sehen kann, redet es sich schön.
Das hat nichts mit...


> Mit ihnen definiert Trion MMO-Spiele (Massive Multiplayer Online Games ) neu.


..zu tun. 

Und somit komme ich zum Anfang meines Textes zurück, ich empfinde Rift als "Cash Cow" und Trion Worlds
wird sich über lang oder kurz nicht daran interessieren ob dieses Spiel noch Spieler haben wird.
Der benötigte Gewinn sowie die Entwicklungskosten dürften schon längst eingespielt worden sein, alles andere sind
derzeit Bonuszahlungen die in "End of Nations" und "DEFIANCE" fließen.

Das alles ist im Endeffekt so, als würde ich einen Schokoriegel auf den Markt bringen der genauso schmeckt wie "Twix"
und "Twix" eine Kampfansage machen und sagen, das mein Riegel aber viel besser schmeckt.
Reines Marketing und ich finde es mittlerweile erschreckend das normale Spieler schon das "PR-Gelabber" nachplappern
und mit den kleinen "Fights" zwischen den WoW Spielern sogar auch noch PR und Marketing-Aktionen für Trion unfreiwillig starten.

Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber die Spiele-Branche ist mittlerweile nunmal wie jede andere Branche auch.
Es geht um Profit und dieser wird mit allen Mitteln versucht zu erreichen, die Studios tun heute nichts mehr für euch
und euren Spielspaß, sondern sie tun es für das hauseigene Bankkonto.


In diesem Sinne, schönes Leben noch.


----------



## Lookki (16. September 2011)

Rift ist wirklich eine Mogelpackung, da stimme ich 100% zu. Aber Trion hat die Rechnung ohne die Spieler gemacht, diese wandern gefrustet in Scharen ab. Diese Woche wurden erneut zahlreiche Server abgeschaltet, darunter der nächste deutsche Shard (Felsspitze). Die Server werden ohne Vorwarnung(!) abgeschaltet, nichtmal 24h Vorwarnzeit gönnt Trion seinen (wenigen) zahlenden Kunden! Da alle Riftshards stark an Population verlieren weis nun niemand auf Felsspitze & co. wo man seinen Char nun hintransferieren soll. Was wenn der neue Server nächste Woche auch wieder vom Netz geht...nochmal mit der ganzen Gilde zum nächsten wechseln bis keiner mehr üprig bleibt? 

Hier mal eine Übersicht der geringen Bevölkerung der deutschen Shards, Quelle: http://www.riftstatus.net/shards/eu/stats

Feenring 	ø 0.99 	ø 1 	-0.01 	
Akala 	        ø 1.38 	ø 1.4 	-0.02
Brutmutter 	ø 1.36 	ø 1.41 	-0.05
Immerwacht 	ø 1.47 	ø 1.57 	-0.10
Rhazade 	ø 1.44 	ø 1.54 	-0.10 	
Trübkopf 	ø 1.42 	ø 1.5 	-0.08
Brutwacht 	ø 1.56 	ø 1.65 	-0.09 	
Granitstaub 	ø 1.48 	ø 1.6 	-0.12
Spross-Passage 	ø 1.36 	ø 1.42 	-0.06

Feenring, Brutmutter & Spross-Passage sollen Gerüchten zufolge im November 2011 vom Netz gehen. Genau weis das aber keiner da Trion sich in schweigen hüllt. Ich kann jedem nur abraten mit Rift anzufangen, mit diesem WoW- Clon geht es rasant (und verdient) bergab!


----------



## Dakirah (16. September 2011)

Lookki schrieb:


> Rift ist wirklich eine Mogelpackung, da stimme ich 100% zu. Aber Trion hat die Rechnung ohne die Spieler gemacht, diese wandern gefrustet in Scharen ab. Diese Woche wurden erneut zahlreiche Server abgeschaltet, darunter der nächste deutsche Shard (Felsspitze). Die Server werden ohne Vorwarnung(!) abgeschaltet, nichtmal 24h Vorwarnzeit gönnt Trion seinen (wenigen) zahlenden Kunden! Da alle Riftshards stark an Population verlieren weis nun niemand auf Felsspitze & co. wo man seinen Char nun hintransferieren soll. Was wenn der neue Server nächste Woche auch wieder vom Netz geht...nochmal mit der ganzen Gilde zum nächsten wechseln bis keiner mehr üprig bleibt?
> 
> Hier mal eine Übersicht der geringen Bevölkerung der deutschen Shards, Quelle: http://www.riftstatu...shards/eu/stats
> 
> ...




Ich habe dir schonmal gesagt, das du es nicht verstehst diese simple Grafik zu verstehen.

zB. Spross-Passage 1.36 heisst, das in der Spitze 1.360 Spieler online sind.

Zum Thema Felsspitze pvp - Der wurde zum Release aufgemacht und war a) Massive nur Spektiker und nie über Zeitweise mittel mal hinaus gekommen. Mit den kostenlosen Transfers sind dann die Wächter verschunden. Da kein Open-PvP mehr möglich war, sind dann auch die Skepiker Gilden gegangen. Trion ist nicht Blizzard. Ich sag da mal nur Ur'goru oder Veklor - Wobei ich hier eigentlioch eine Liste von 40 anderen Geisterserver machen könnte. Beste Tread auf dem WoW forum war, der wo jemand gefragt hat, warum sein WoW-Server auf Mittel steht und nur 40 Leute online sind.

Lieber Everquestklone-Spieler, in der Zeit seit Release von Rift hat WoW in NA-Europa sich von ca 4 Millionen Spieler auf unter 3 reduziert. Und Rift liegt bei ca 1 Millionen. UNd was Rift noch nicht platt gemacht hat machen SWTOR, Guild Wars 2 oder Tera. Viel Spaß


----------



## DiSLiK3S (16. September 2011)

> UNd was Rift noch nicht platt gemacht hat machen SWTOR, Guild Wars 2 oder Tera. Viel Spaß



Was geht in dem Verstand eines Menschen vor der derartige Dinge verfasst.
Ich spiele mittlerweile weder Rift noch WoW oder allgemein andere MMO's.

Aber bitte erkläre mir warum ein MMO von anderen MMO's "platt gemacht" werden muss?
Ich verstehe den Anreiz dahinter nicht, warum es für dich von Interesse ist, das z.B WoW "platt gemacht" wird?

Was hat Blizzard oder das Spiel dir angetan?


Die Frage geht nicht nur explizit an dich, sondern eigentlich an alle die so denken.
Da kann man sich nur fragen, schonmal etwas von "Monopolstellungen" gehört und was diese anrichten?
Warum nicht einfach sagen, gut das es Alternativen und Konkurrenz zu den großen wie WoW, Rift und anderen gibt.
Denn Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und zwingt den anderen immer zum Handeln und das wiederum kommt dem Kunden zu gute.
In einem MMORPG wären das dann Patches, Addons u.s.w.
Auch wenn ich die Denkweise von Trionworlds oder Blizzard nicht wirklich mag, muss keines der Spiele von ihnen "platt gemacht" werden.

Und jetzt noch die große Überraschung des Abends, MMO's können auch koexistieren.
Ist ja nunmal nicht so, das sich alle MMO's die selben Server teilen und eines der MMO's gelöscht werden muss weil 
jetzt ein neues erscheint.


Und ich hoffe das dieser Text eher als Denkanstoss, als zu neudeutsch, einem "Flame" angesehen wird.


----------



## Saji (16. September 2011)

DiSLiK3S schrieb:


> Was geht in dem Verstand eines Menschen vor der derartige Dinge verfasst.
> Ich spiele mittlerweile weder Rift noch WoW oder allgemein andere MMO's.
> 
> Aber bitte erkläre mir warum ein MMO von anderen MMO's "platt gemacht" werden muss?
> ...



Dem kann man sich nur anschließen. Ich fürchte aber, dass ihn die wenigsten verstehen werden. Immerhin geht im Bereich der MMO(RPG)s darum, wer denn nun den cooleren imaginären Freund hat. Koexistenz ist da leider leider ein Fremdwort.


----------



## Lookki (16. September 2011)

Dakirah schrieb:


> Ich habe dir schonmal gesagt, das du es nicht verstehst diese simple Grafik zu verstehen.
> 
> zB. Spross-Passage 1.36 heisst, das in der Spitze 1.360 Spieler online sind.
> 
> ...



Ich habe 6 Monate Rift gespielt, R8 ins sachen PvP, HK 7/11 im Pve...aber 1.360 Spieler waren auf meinem Server nie online. Wenn es hochkommt waren es am WE ca. 60 Spieler auf der Skeptikerseite. Zu deinem Beispiel ("Spross-Passage 1.36 heisst, das in der Spitze 1.360 Spieler online sind") kann ich dir nur nahelegen Englisch zu lernen bzw. der Google Übersetzer wirkt bei Leuten mit dem kleinen Schulabschluss Wunder...kleiner Tipp, sowas nennt sich "Legende":

    population - displays population index based on official "low, medium, high" server states
    population index: low = 1, medium = 2, high = 3, full/queue = 4
    uptime - time when a server is online and not locked

Kleine Gegenfrage - wenn Rift über eine Mio Abonennten verfügt, warum werden dann schon nach 6 Monaten die Shards vom Netz genommen?


----------



## Lari (16. September 2011)

Es werden nicht weniger Spieler, sie transen nur auf die volleren Server.
Auf Brutwacht gibts fast täglich neue Gilden.

So schlimm wie es hier dargestellt wird ist es nicht


----------



## Harwulf (17. September 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Es werden nicht weniger Spieler, sie transen nur auf die volleren Server.
> Auf Brutwacht gibts fast täglich neue Gilden.
> 
> So schlimm wie es hier dargestellt wird ist es nicht



Hmm also ich lauf mit einem 35er Kleriker gerade mal so ein wenig auf Brutwacht rum jedenfalls in der Wundwaldregion ist es leer da freut man sich schon wenn man ab und an mal einen anderen Spieler trifft. Hauptstadt bisschen mehr los aber selbst Abends fand ichs doch sehr überschaubar. Innis über den Dungeonfinder gehen selbst als Heileranmeldung teils nicht auf. PVP auf Skeptikerseite ca. 10 Minuten Wartezeit geht noch.

Denke schon das es mit Rift derzeit arg bergab geht. Ich selbst find das Spiel immer noch gut gemacht. Von den klassischen MMO s sicher das beste da es sich die besten Teile aus allen anderen zusammengesucht hat und dazu noch gute Grafik. Aber vielleicht ist die Zeit für klassische MMO s auch vorbei. Denke mal selbst GW 2 und Swtor wird es nach anfänglichem Hype vielleicht nicht anders gehen. Swtor werd ich spielen als Star Wars Fan obwohl es sicher auch nichts großartig anderes wird als ein wow im Star Wars Universum mit Vollvertonung.

Welches MMO hat denn derzeit noch Zuwachszahlen? Viele gehen auf free to play... Alle ähneln sich mehr oder weniger.. Vielleicht wollen die Spieler nur mal was völlig neues. Nur das rauszubringen traut sich keiner^^. (Ideen haben bestimmt ein paar)

Gruß

Harwulf


----------



## Orgoron (17. September 2011)

Ich denke mal das Problem ist für MMO`s gibts einfach keinen Massenmarkt WoW war / ist in dem Bereich einfach ein Phänomen.


----------



## Lari (17. September 2011)

Harwulf schrieb:


> Hmm also ich lauf mit einem 35er Kleriker gerade mal so ein wenig auf Brutwacht rum jedenfalls in der Wundwaldregion ist es leer da freut man sich schon wenn man ab und an mal einen anderen Spieler trifft. Hauptstadt bisschen mehr los aber selbst Abends fand ichs doch sehr überschaubar. Innis über den Dungeonfinder gehen selbst als Heileranmeldung teils nicht auf. PVP auf Skeptikerseite ca. 10 Minuten Wartezeit geht noch.



Also ich bekomm immer Instant-Invites 
Mir ist bewusst, dass Rift nicht das non plus ultra ist und die Server nicht so voll sind wie sie könnten.
Aber von toten Servern kann keine Rede sein. Darum gings mir.

Ich weiß ja auch schon, wann ich aufhören werde. Bis dahin muss ich nur noch mein Relikt bekommen und ich hab alles erreicht, was ich mir vorgenommen habe


----------



## DiSLiK3S (17. September 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das Problem ist für MMO`s gibts einfach keinen Massenmarkt WoW war / ist in dem Bereich einfach ein Phänomen.



Damals "ja", heute denke ich eher "nein".
Was macht ein MMO denn aus? Social Interactions/Gameplay.
Es ist im Kern wie ein Offline-Rollenspiel nur mit dem sozialen Aspekt im "Hintergrund"
und somit die Möglichkeit vieles gemeinsam zu bestreiten und in manchen Dingen sogar von anderen Spielern abhänig zu sein.
Heute existiert solch ein "Hintergrund" schon in fast jedem Facebook-Spiel.

Ich denke aufgrund der sog. "Social Networks" und der Bereitschaft der Leute auch virtuell miteinander zu agieren 
und sogar Bekanntschaften zu knüpfen, werden MMO's in Zukunft wohl noch an mehr Spielern gewinnen können.

Das einzige Problem was ich sehe ist nunmal, die Bereitschaft der Entwickler etwas neues zu wagen.
Derzeitig bekommt man ein WoW nach dem anderen vor die Nase gelegt, das ganze nur mit anderem Namen.
Man hat das Gefühl schon alles gespielt zu haben, es fühlt sich schlicht ausgelutscht an.
Das einzige was noch motiviert, sind die neuen Welten zu erkunden, ist dies einmal getan
findet man schnell zurück in meist WoW artigen Endgame-Abläufen und das Spiel verliert wieder an fahrt.

Daher hoffe ich immer noch darauf das Blizzard selbst, diesen ewigen Kreislauf beendet indem das Project "Titan" 
mal wirklich etwas neues wird, wie Blizzard es zumindest verspricht.

Die Hoffnung stirbt immer zuletzt, nicht wahr?


----------



## Micro_Cuts (18. September 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Es werden nicht weniger Spieler, sie transen nur auf die volleren Server.
> Auf Brutwacht gibts fast täglich neue Gilden.
> 
> So schlimm wie es hier dargestellt wird ist es nicht



/Sign

Hier wird teils so ein schwachsinn über Rift erzählt.

ich spiele auch auf brutwacht. habe nen 50er, 35er und 40er. und ich bekomme z.b. mit meinem 50er tank genauso wie mit meinem 35er heiler sofort einladungen in instanzen. mache mit meinem 50er täglich riss handwerk raids mit bis zu ~25 leuten, pvp risse usw.

also was hier für sachen verzapft werden ... ich kann nur lachen


----------



## La Saint (19. September 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Rift macht immer noch Spaß.
> ...
> Und so viele grundlegende Änderungen gab es eigentlich in letzter Zeit nicht. Neue PvP-Ränge, der neue Raid, eine neue 10er Instanz, cross-shard LFG... aber ansonsten? Nö, war nichts.


Schön, dass es dir immer noch Spass macht. Aber was ist eigentlich dazu gekommen? 

Ganz einfach. Entweder handelt es sich um Beschäftigungstherapie (unötige PvP-Ränge incl. Erweiterung der Itemspirale) oder bitter notwendige Änderungen um das Spiel überhaupt spielbar zu halten (cross-shard LFG).

Das sind keine Dinge, die man als etwas Positves betrachten kann. Eher das Gegenteil. Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben und ausführlich begründet habe, Rift ist für mich ein Wegwerf-MMORPG. So aufgebaut und konzipiert, dass der Hersteller in kurzer Zeit mit minimalstem Aufwand maximale Kohle damit einfährt. Danach kommt die Sintflut. Und gerade können wir beobachten, wie der Wasserspiegel steigt.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Micro_Cuts (19. September 2011)

La schrieb:


> Schön, dass es dir immer noch Spass macht. Aber was ist eigentlich dazu gekommen?
> 
> Ganz einfach. Entweder handelt es sich um Beschäftigungstherapie (unötige PvP-Ränge incl. Erweiterung der Itemspirale) oder bitter notwendige Änderungen um das Spiel überhaupt spielbar zu halten (cross-shard LFG).
> 
> ...



aha



lustig wie manche leute gute games schlecht reden.


----------



## Lari (19. September 2011)

Die neuen PvP-Ränge waren eine logische Konsequenz. Es gab ja nunmal auch ein neues Raid-Tier.
Vergleichbar mit WoW: kommt dort ein neuer Raid gibt es auch eine neue Arena-Season und neues PvP-Gear, damit die PvE'ler die PvP'ler nicht mit deutlich stärkerer Ausrüstung umbretzeln.

Davon nun auf ein Wegwerf-MMO zu schließen... ähm, nein  Der natürliche Lauf der Dinge von aktuellen Theme-Park MMOs


----------



## La Saint (19. September 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> aha
> 
> 
> 
> lustig wie manche leute gute games schlecht reden.



Ach komm. Keiner will dir dein Spiel wegnehmen ^^

Ich habe schon viel zu Rift gepostet. Sowohl hier als auch im offiziellen Forum. Und nirgendwo habe ich gesagt, das Rift schlecht ist. Im Gegenteil, ich habe immer gesagt, dass Rift sein Geld wert ist. Für 3 Monate zumindest. Es ist ein solides Stück Handwerk, bis auf Trions unsägliche Schwäche bei der Netzwerktechnik natürlich, und macht eine zeitlang durchaus Spass. Geben wir es doch zu: die meisten WoWler wollten doch schon immer ein WoW mit besserer Grafik. Ok, mit Rift haben sie eines bekommen.

Aber man sollte die rosarote Brille abnehmen. Der Spass hört dort auf wo die Verarschung anfängt. Und jetzt rate mal, für was ich die Einführung eines PvP-Ranges 7/8 halte. Der übrigens gerade zu dem Zeitpunkt erfolgte, an dem die meisten PvPler Rang 5/6 erreicht hatten und sich anfingen zu langweilen. Oder für was ich die Rang 7/8 Items halte, für die es noch nicht mal neue Grafiken gibt, sondern wo man nur alten Content genommen und auf die Stats jeweils 5 Punkte draufaddiert hat. Dieser komplette "neue" PvP-Content ist vermutlich von einem Lehrling am Nachmittag mit einem Script-Editor erstellt worden. Sowas nenne ich Gewinnmaximierung. Und wo da der PvP-Spielspass sein soll, dass muß mir mal jemand erklären.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Shackal (19. September 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> aha
> 
> 
> 
> lustig wie manche leute gute games schlecht reden.



Du magst vieleicht Rift aber ich find Rift den größten schrott den man aufd en Markt bringt und inzw bin ich über soviele Spieler gestolpert die sogar Rift spielten und dann nur noch am Kotzen waren.

Aber wenn du es gerne Spielst dann hindert dich auch keiner es weiter zu spielen


----------



## Micro_Cuts (19. September 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Du magst vieleicht Rift aber ich find Rift den größten schrott den man aufd en Markt bringt und inzw bin ich über soviele Spieler gestolpert die sogar Rift spielten und dann nur noch am Kotzen waren.
> 
> Aber wenn du es gerne Spielst dann hindert dich auch keiner es weiter zu spielen



was gefällt dir den nicht?


----------



## Lancegrim (19. September 2011)

Wozu? Hauptsache Mekkern statt konstruktive Kritik zu äußern.


Ich für meinen Teil finde an Rift nichts schlimmes, außer das die Spielwelt relativ klein ist. Ich hab jetzt 4 Chars bis in die 40er gelevelt und selbst nach dem zweiten hatte ich schon die Nase voll von den Questgebieten. Mein Mainchar ist Raid T1 equipped und kann nicht mehr viel machen außer raiden. So bischen langeweile kommt schon auf, okai nicht nurn bischen sondern etwas mehr.

Aber abgesehen davon is Rift ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## Orgoron (19. September 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Wozu? Hauptsache Mekkern statt konstruktive Kritik zu äußern.
> 
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil finde an Rift nichts schlimmes, außer das die Spielwelt relativ klein ist. Ich hab jetzt 4 Chars bis in die 40er gelevelt und selbst nach dem zweiten hatte ich schon die Nase voll von den Questgebieten. Mein Mainchar ist Raid T1 equipped und kann nicht mehr viel machen außer raiden. So bischen langeweile kommt schon auf, okai nicht nurn bischen sondern etwas mehr.
> ...



Ich find auch das RIFT ein gutes Game ist es gibt halt zwei Punkte:

- Man merkt das Trion irgendwo mit den Finanzen haushalten musste etwas mehr Entwicklungszeit und mehr Budget wäre wohl gut gewesen

- die meisten die Buffed kennen und hier posten wissen doch wie ein MMO "gestrickt" ist, zwar werden ständig neuerungen gefordert aber wehe es führt mal wer welche ein
 das große MMO hatte noch ne faire Chance das Game war am anfang auch nicht so dolle aber die Leute waren erstmal fasziniert von der riesigen Welt die erstmal entdeckt und bestaunt wurde
 heutige MMO`s bekommmen die Chance halt nicht mehr


----------



## Harwulf (20. September 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> /Sign
> 
> Hier wird teils so ein schwachsinn über Rift erzählt.
> 
> ...



Hmm also ich häng mit meinem 35er Kleri gerade wieder 1 Stunde im Dungeonfinder als Heiler nix tut sich... Werde mal nach Immerwacht transen vielleicht geht da mehr. Spielst Du Wächter oder Skeptiker? Vielleicht ist auf Wächterseite mehr los keine Ahnung.


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (20. September 2011)

Also ich habe mir Rift geholt, weil ich einfach mit nem MMO die Zeit bis SWTOR erscheint überbrücken wollte. Es ist ein ganz nettes Spiel, auch wnen es mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker reißt. Es bietet mir halt nichts wirklich neues aber bietet eine solide Basis und sorgt halt für Unterhaltung. 
Ich kann das Spiel jedem empfehlen, der sich einfach mal ein anderes Spiel anschauen möchte und auf veraltete Spiele wie WoW keine Lust mehr hat.


----------



## ohh (20. September 2011)

nun ich hab jetzt testweise bis level 7 gespielt, einen krieger:
leider muss ich sagen, dass ich schon da keine lust mehr hatte, einfach total langweilig nur stupide standart quests das kampfsystem kann man auf dem level in etwa mit wow vergleichen, mit einem großen abzug-ein krieger mit mana ?
also ich hab da nix gefunden wo ich gesagt hätte wow das is ja cool oder neu, nichtmal ein detail,
möglich keit pvp zu machen war auch nicht da, soweit ich gesehen habe, und die erste ini wäre erst mit stufe 18 drin oder so

ich mein sicher kann man sagen, dass bei einem mmo die ersten level nicht so aussagekräftig sind und bis level 7 dauerts ja wirklich nicht lang,
ABER da war nix, nur die stupiden quests mehr konnt ich nich machen , gut bei 2 qs waren davor kurze und schlechte filmchen 
also da herwarte ich heutzutage mehr wenn ich mir ein mmo zulegen, hatte keinen einen moment, wo ich mir sagte wow das is ja mal geil, oder hier schau an ein nettes detail
ich bin bei weitem kein wow verfechter aber wie bei fielen wars das erste mmo und da waren automatisch die augen in den ersten 20 leveln riesengroß (ich spiele es seit längerem nichtmehr)

also was ich sagen will : ich brauch nicht mit level 1 einen 50 mann raidini oder 10 schlachtfelder aber etwas sollte da sein 
denn ich quäle mich nicht in einem spiel um eventuell mal spass haben zu können
mist habe nun aion beschrieben aber rift hatte ich auch angespielt eigentlich das selbe
da sin die entwickler richtig mutig mit diesen mmos, aber funktioniert ja anscheinend


----------



## Kafka (20. September 2011)

ohh schrieb:


> nun ich hab jetzt testweise bis level 7 gespielt, einen krieger:
> leider muss ich sagen, dass ich schon da keine lust mehr hatte, einfach total langweilig nur stupide standart quests das kampfsystem kann man auf dem level in etwa mit wow vergleichen, mit einem großen abzug-ein krieger mit mana ?
> also ich hab da nix gefunden wo ich gesagt hätte wow das is ja cool oder neu, nichtmal ein detail,
> möglich keit pvp zu machen war auch nicht da, soweit ich gesehen habe, und die erste ini wäre erst mit stufe 18 drin oder so
> ...



Du hast bis level 7 gespielt und wunderst dich, das das Game noch nix bietet? Mit lvl 7 biste ja nichtmal wirklich ausm Tutorialgebiet raus O.o ernsthaft, wenn man ne Aufmerksamkeitsspanne wie ne Eintagsfliege hat sollte man lieber bei nem schnellen Multiplayer Shooter bleiben und kein MMO anfangen... Übrigens PvP geht in Rift ab lvl 10.


----------



## Slaargh (20. September 2011)

ohh schrieb:


> nun ich hab jetzt testweise bis level 7 gespielt, einen krieger:
> leider muss ich sagen, dass ich schon da keine lust mehr hatte, einfach total langweilig nur stupide standart quests das kampfsystem kann man auf dem level in etwa mit wow vergleichen, mit einem großen abzug-ein krieger mit mana ?
> also ich hab da nix gefunden wo ich gesagt hätte wow das is ja cool oder neu, nichtmal ein detail,
> möglich keit pvp zu machen war auch nicht da, soweit ich gesehen habe, und die erste ini wäre erst mit stufe 18 drin oder so
> ...



Also ich brauchte damals bis Stufe 7 ungefähr 30-40 Minuten. Denkst Du wirklich dass das ausreicht sich eine Meinung zu bilden? Mit Stufe 7 ist man doch gerade mal aus dem Startgebiet raus. Plus/Minus 1-2 Level. Zudem hat der Krieger kein Mana, sondern Energie. Den Ausdruck Standardquests lasse ich gelten. Stupide sind sie mitnichten. Ich würde sagen das es ganz normale Anfangsquests sind. Das PvP erst ab Stufe 10 losgeht hat seine Gründe und da sich Rift sehr an WoW anlehnt ist das auch nachvollziehbar. Man braucht erst einmal ein paar Stufen und Fertigkeiten um im PvP überhaupt etwas machen zu können. Außerdem war Rift von Anfang an dafür bekannt das Rad nicht neu erfunden zu haben. Ich kann deine Aussagen nicht nachvollziehen. Du hättest einfach sagen sollen das es Dir nicht zusagt. Die Gründe die Du anführst finde ich total lächerlich. Von der Rechtschreibung ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (20. September 2011)

ohh schrieb:


> nun ich hab jetzt testweise bis level 7 gespielt, einen krieger:



... ein spiel kritisieren nachdem du es nur bis lvl 7 geschafft hast, das is kurz nach dem startgebiet ... 

lachhaft


----------



## Lancegrim (21. September 2011)

ohh schrieb:


> nun ich hab jetzt testweise bis level 7 gespielt, einen krieger:
> leider muss ich sagen, dass ich schon da keine lust mehr hatte, einfach total langweilig nur stupide standart quests das kampfsystem kann man auf dem level in etwa mit wow vergleichen, mit einem großen abzug-ein krieger mit mana ?
> also ich hab da nix gefunden wo ich gesagt hätte wow das is ja cool oder neu, nichtmal ein detail,
> möglich keit pvp zu machen war auch nicht da, soweit ich gesehen habe, und die erste ini wäre erst mit stufe 18 drin oder so



Ok mal kurz dazu was. Wo hat ein Krieger bitte Mana? Ich spiell meinen Krieger seid 6 Monaten und ich hab bisher keinerlei Mana gefunden. Das was der Krieger hat, nennt sich Kraft, oder Power. Ist genau das gleiche wie Energie beim Schurken und ähnlich dem Krieger in WoW. Nur das es in Rift halt dauer voll ist und sich durch Skills verbraucht und durch gewisse Sachen wieder aufläd.
PvP geht ab Level 10 los, und die erste Ini geht ab Level 15 los. Bevor du dich beschwerst, solltest du dich bitte besser informieren.

Ja okai Rift hat nichts bahnbrechend Neues, aber ich persönlich fand mit Level 8 damals es sau geil als ich über nen Hügel gelaufen bin und meinen ersten Riss gesehen habe und gemacht habe mit paar anderen Spielern.


----------



## peeping-tom (21. September 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> /Sign
> 
> Hier wird teils so ein schwachsinn über Rift erzählt.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber auch das ist Schwachsinn! Ich habe selbst auf Brutwacht gespielt und musste Vormittags teilweise eine Stunde lang warten, bis mal ein invite kam. Um die Mittagszeit und frühen Nachmittag sah es ähnlich aus. Nur abends bekommt man schnelle invites.

Nächstes jahr wenn SWTOR und GW2 richtig laufen ist Rift eh tot. Auch wenn sich die Fanboys jetzt wieder aufregen. Es ist halt so.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (21. September 2011)

peeping-tom schrieb:


> Sorry, aber auch das ist Schwachsinn! Ich habe selbst auf Brutwacht gespielt und musste Vormittags teilweise eine Stunde lang warten, bis mal ein invite kam. Um die Mittagszeit und frühen Nachmittag sah es ähnlich aus. Nur abends bekommt man schnelle invites.
> 
> Nächstes jahr wenn SWTOR und GW2 richtig laufen ist Rift eh tot. Auch wenn sich die Fanboys jetzt wieder aufregen. Es ist halt so.



aha wenn du meinst ^^. komisch dann hab ich mir das gestern wohl eingebildet das ich vormittags sowie mittags und abends in Rift inis war und max 5 min in der warteschlange (heiler / tank) gewartet habe.

lustig das du jetz schon weist das SWTOR und GW2 große erfolge werden. das wussten die leute bei vielen anderen MMOs der vergangenheit auch schon vorher ... welche waren das nochmal 

Rift ist ein grundsolides und tolles MMO. Trion bringt immer neue inhalte ins spiel in einer geschwindigkeit von der sicht andere entwickler ne scheibe abschneiden sollten. bei anderen musst du erstmal jahre lang warten bis die inhalte die sich spieler wünschen eingebaut werden.


----------



## wronny (21. September 2011)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ok mal kurz dazu was. Wo hat ein Krieger bitte Mana? Ich spiell meinen Krieger seid 6 Monaten und ich hab bisher keinerlei Mana gefunden. Das was der Krieger hat, nennt sich Kraft, oder Power. Ist genau das gleiche wie Energie beim Schurken und ähnlich dem Krieger in WoW. Nur das es in Rift halt dauer voll ist und sich durch Skills verbraucht und durch gewisse Sachen wieder aufläd.
> PvP geht ab Level 10 los, und die erste Ini geht ab Level 15 los. Bevor du dich beschwerst, solltest du dich bitte besser informieren.
> 
> Ja okai Rift hat nichts bahnbrechend Neues, aber ich persönlich fand mit Level 8 damals es sau geil als ich über nen Hügel gelaufen bin und meinen ersten Riss gesehen habe und gemacht habe mit paar anderen Spielern.




Energie des WoW-Schurken: zu Beginn voll, wird durch Styles verbraucht und lädt sich langsam wieder auf
Wut des WoW-Kriegers: zu Beginn leer, wird erlittenen oder ausgeteilten Schaden sowie durch bestimmte Fähigkeiten aufgeladen und durch andere Verbraucht.

"Power" des Rift-Kriegers: zu Beginn voll, wird durch bestimmte Fähigkeiten verbraucht und ...

Was sind jetzt diese "gewissen Sachen" zur Rückgewinnung der Kraft? Kommen wie beim Schurken 20 Energie/Sekunde wieder oder Anlehnungen an die Wut Generierung des WoW-Kriegers?


Zum Krieger spielen bin ich in Rift nie gekomen. Mein Kleriker hat es noch nicht mal bis auf Stufe 20 geschafft.
Es war in den Gebieten, die ich gespielt habe, eigentlich ein recht solides Spiel. Die Risse brachten etwas Abwechslung, aber irgendwie wollte der Funke nicht so recht überspringen.



> lustig das du jetz schon weist das SWTOR und GW2 große erfolge werden. das wussten die leute bei vielen anderen MMOs der vergangenheit auch schon vorher ... welche waren das nochmal



Es ist relativ egal ob sie große Erfolge werden oder nicht. Sie werden zumindest temporär einen Teil der Spieler aus anderen MMOs Abziehen. Aus WoW genauso wie auch aus Rift.
Welchem Spiel es eher Schadet, wenn mal eben je 500.000 Spieler in SWTOR und GW2 reinschauen, sollte wohl klar sein. 



> Trion bringt immer neue inhalte ins spiel in einer geschwindigkeit von der sicht andere entwickler ne scheibe abschneiden sollten. bei anderen musst du erstmal jahre lang warten bis die inhalte die sich spieler wünschen eingebaut werden.



Wie lange sie diese Geschwindigkeit halten können, wird sich noch zeigen. Mit hoher Geschwindigkeit Inhalte ins Spiel zu schieben hat nicht nur Vorteile.
Wie heißt es so schön: "Gut Ding will Weile haben."


----------



## Micro_Cuts (21. September 2011)

wronny schrieb:


> Wie lange sie diese Geschwindigkeit halten können, wird sich noch zeigen. Mit hoher Geschwindigkeit Inhalte ins Spiel zu schieben hat nicht nur Vorteile.
> Wie heißt es so schön: "Gut Ding will Weile haben."



bei rift kommen diese tollen dinge halt etwas schneller


----------



## Lancegrim (21. September 2011)

@Wronny du kannst bei einigen Seelen Talente skillen bzw dir Buffs geben wo dir Crits Kraft regenerieren. 

Und ich sagte ja, ist wie beim Schurken, nennt sich nur anders, genauso regeneriert sich die Power beim Rift Krieger. Und die Wut im WoW Krieger ist genauso wie die Kraft beim Rift Krieger, nur das es eben andersrum funktioniert. Der WoW Krieger muss sich eben wütend hauen und der Rifkrieger muss seine vorhandene Kraft nutzen.


----------



## tekkon123 (21. September 2011)

La schrieb:


> Schön, dass es dir immer noch Spass macht. Aber was ist eigentlich dazu gekommen?
> 
> Ganz einfach. Entweder handelt es sich um Beschäftigungstherapie (unötige PvP-Ränge incl. Erweiterung der Itemspirale) oder bitter notwendige Änderungen um das Spiel überhaupt spielbar zu halten (cross-shard LFG).
> 
> ...


neue risse,neue questreihen,neue mounts,neue rezepte,neue events,neue raids und kein ende in sicht.ende des monats kommt 1.5,da kommt wieder neu neu neu,dann gibts noch bald ein neues gebiet,aber hast recht.bei rift passiert nicht viel und trion will nur ebend das geld rausquetschen.
ein tip noch.nur weil DIR das spiel nicht gefällt,heisst es nicht das es anderen auch so ergeht.
nach 6 monaten bin ich immernoch "fanboy"


----------



## Micro_Cuts (21. September 2011)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> neue risse,neue questreihen,neue mounts,neue rezepte,neue events,neue raids und kein ende in sicht.ende des monats kommt 1.5,da kommt wieder neu neu neu,dann gibts noch bald ein neues gebiet,aber hast recht.bei rift passiert nicht viel und trion will nur ebend das geld rausquetschen.
> ein tip noch.nur weil DIR das spiel nicht gefällt,heisst es nicht das es anderen auch so ergeht.
> nach 6 monaten bin ich immernoch "fanboy"



wo er recht hat ... hat er recht


----------

